# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الجمعة 21 اكتوبر

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
صحيفة الصدى

المريخ أمام هلال التبلدي.. والأزرق في مواجهة آرسنال شندي

جبرة يعترض على موعد النهائي.. والوزير يحذر من الانسحاب من مسابقة الكأس

أسامة عطا المنان: أتحمل المسئولية الكاملة لما حدث في الماضي ونعد بمرحلة جديدة بلا أخطاء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
 أمير كمال يقود دفاع المريخ أمام هلال التبلدي


بعد غياب طويل وتحديداً منذ الخامس من يوليو الماضي يعود أمير كمال متوسط دفاع المريخ للمشاركة من جديد مع الأحمر بعد انتهاء عقوبة الإيقاف الموقعة عليه إلى جانب زميله علي جعفر في العاشر من الشهر الجاري، وسيكون أمير كمال في قمة الجاهزية للمشاركة في مباراة هلال التبلدي يوم الاثنين المقبل في مسابقة كأس السودان حال تأكد الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني للأحمر من جاهزية اللاعب للمشاركة في المباراة منذ البداية خاصة وأن الأحمر يبدو في حاجة مهمة لمجهودات أمير في خط الدفاع بعد أن عانت الفرقة الحمراء كثيراً بسبب الأخطاء الدفاعية في الفترة الماضية والتي تسببت بشكل كبير في ضياع لقب الممتاز من الأحمر في هذا الموسم.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
كوره سودانية
 جوكر المريخ يؤكد جاهزيته للقاء هلال التبلدي



نجح أحمد عبد الله ضفر متوسط دفاع المريخ في تجاوز الإصابة التي كان تعرض لها في المران الرئيسي الذي أداه الأحمر للقاء القمة في ختام مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكانت ستحرمه من خوض تلك المباراة لولا أن المريخ فضّل الانسحاب من مواجهة الهلال في نهائي الممتاز وعاد ضفر للتدريبات بصورة طبيعية بعد أن تعافى تماماً وأصبح جاهزاً لقيادة دفاع المريخ في مباراته المهمة أمام هلال الأبيض يوم الاثنين المقبل في نصف نهائي كأس السودان.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
 الجهاز الفني للمريخ يحتج على موعد نهائي الكأس



اعترض الجهاز الفني للمريخ ممثلاً في الكابتن فاروق جبرة على برمجة نهائي مسابقة كأس السودان المقرر له في السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بمدينة مدني وذكر جبرة أن فريقه وفي حال نجح في التأهل للمباراة النهائية فإنه سيكون أمام برمجة ضاغطة لأنه سيخوض النهائي بعد ثلاثة أيام فقط من مباراة نصف النهائي في حين سيكون منافسه في المباراة النهائية سواء كان الهلال أو أهلي شندي قد ارتاح لمدة أربعة أيام الأمر الذي قد يخل بعدالة المنافسة متمنياً من الاتحاد العام النظر في برمجة المباراة النهائية حتى لا يكون هناك أي ضغط على أيٍ من الفريقين اللذين سيخوضان المباراة النهائية بإستاد مدني.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
احمد السيد : المريخ كبير ولايخشى مواجهة اي فريق 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اكد مدرب عام المريخ احمد السيد عن جاهزية المريخ لمباراته المقبلة ضد الهلال الابيض في مسابقة كاس السودان وقال في حديثه للسوداني ان المريخ فريق كبير و يرحب بمواجهة اي فريق و لا يتهرب كما يدعي البعض و قال ان الهلال الابيض خصم عنيد و مواجهتنا معه ستكون مباراة لها نكهة و ممتعة و مثيرة لان الفريق وصل درجة جيدة و اصبح له قيمة فنية كبيرة 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جبرة : الهلال الابيض فريق محترم و دوافع اللاعبين تكفي

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 وصف مدرب المريخ فاروق جبره منافسه هلال الابيض بالفريق المحترم و الطموح و قال انه كتاب مفتوح و دوافع اللاعبين تكفي للحسم و التأهل و انه سيلعب على حماس اللاعبين و دوافعهم من اجل التأهل الى النهائي و رحب جبرة بالمباراة و لكن عاد و قال انه لا يعقل ان يلعب المريخ بعد ثلاثة ايام و الهلال بعد 4 ايام و هذا فيه ظلم للمريخ


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*متوكل :نرحب بقرعة الكاس و مواجهة هلال الابيض 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 رحب نائب الامين العام للمريخ متوكل احمد علي بقرعة كاس السودان التي شارك فيها امس رحب بمواجهة الهلال الابيض مبينا ان المريخ في كامل الجاهزية و انهم يأملون في تقديم مباراة جيدة و كشف الامين العام عن لقاء المريخ بالوزير من اجل تهيئة الاجواء تماشيا مع الحوار الوطني و ان المريخ حتى عندما انسحب كان الغرض الحفاظ على ارواح الرياضيين بسبب الاحتقان


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صحيفة الزعيم
.
المريخ في مواجهة هلال الرمال والازرق في مصيدة النمور
اللجنة المنظمة تستعجل عقوبة الاحمر تخصم ثلاث نقاط من رصيده والفريق يحافظ علي المركز الثاني
الزعيم يكثف تحضيراته يدخل معسكرا مقفولا مساء اليوم وبرنامج خاص لأمير وعلي
يوم مفتوح لشركة MTN بنادي المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صحيفة الصدي
.
المريخ يستنكر استمرار الإتحاد في استهدافه ويلوح بالانسحاب من الكأس
مجلس المريخ يعلق التعاون مع الهلال ويقاضي المنسقة الإعلامية ويشكو الإتحاد للوزير
محمد سيد احمد : ما ذكره شروني صحيح ولجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة تنظر قضايا الهواة ايضا
جبرة يفتح الباب امام مشاركة امير كمال وعلي جعفر في الكأس
اسامة : اتحمل المسؤلية الكاملة لما حدث في الماضي ونعد بمرحلة جديدة بلا اخطاء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صحيفة الزاوية
.
الأحمر يواجه النصر بالسعودية ويؤكد المشاركة في كأس السودان
اعتماد المريخ رسميا في البطولك العربية
مجلس المريخ يقطع علاقته بالهلال ويشكو المنسقة الإعلامية في جرائم المعلوماتية
نجوم الاحمر يتوعدون هلال التبلدي بالثأر وجمال سالم يسخر من الشائعات
إجتماع بين هاي وهيلات بألمانيا وامير وعلي جعفر يقتحمان توليفة نصف نهائي الكأس .
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نورالله صباحك ياودالخليفة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا منعم على الابداعات
وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة على الجميع


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهتان من العيار الثقيل في المربع الذهبي لكأس السودان

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت



جنبت  قرعة الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس السودان، المريخ حامل اللقب، مواجهة  غريمة االتقليدي الهلال، لكنها أسفرت عن مواجهتين من العيار الثقيل.

ويصطدم  الهلال بأهلي شندي 23 أكتوبر/تشرين أول الجاري، والمريخ مع الهلال  الاُبَيِّض يوم 24 من ذات الشهر، على ملعب حليم شداد بالخرطوم، في مباراة  واحدة فاصلة، بعد إلغاء نظام الذهاب والعودة. 

يذكر أن المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس السودان تقام 27 أكتوبر/تشرين أول الجاري، بمدينة ود مدني وسط السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يفرض عقوبات ضد المريخ



السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

فرضت  اللجنة المنظمة باتحاد الكرة السوداني، اليوم الخميس، عقوبات ضد فريق  المريخ، بعد غيابه عن المباراة الختامية لبطولة الدوري أمام الهلال  الثلاثاء الماضي.

وقررت اللجنة، اعتبار فريق المريخ مهزوما 0-2, مع خصم 3 نقاط من رصيده, بجانب تغريمه 25 ألف جنيه سوداني.

أما الخسائر التي تعرض لها استاد الخرطوم، تقرر تقييمها، بعد اجتماع الاتحاد السوداني بنادي المريخ.

كما  قررت اللجنة المنظمة، اعتبار فريق النسور مهزوما 0-2 مع تغريمه 5 آلاف  جنيه سوداني، وحرمانه من المشاركة في النسخة القادمة من بطولة كأس السودان,  وذلك على خلفية غيابه عن مباراته المعلنة أمام الهلال الابيض مطلع الأسبوع  الجاري بدور الثمانية من البطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابراهومة يرحب بمواجهة المريخ في نصف نهائي الكأس 
 
 

والى فريق الكرة بنادي هلال الابيض تحضيراته الجادة استعداداً لمواجهة  المريخ يوم الاثنين المقبل في نصف نهائي كأس السودان وينتظم  الفريق في  معسكر مغلق باستراحة سلاح المهندسين وأدى الفريق عصر اليوم مراناً ساخناً  بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين وتحت قيادة المدير الفني ابراهومة وطاقمه المعاون  حيث اخضع المعد البدني د.مصطفى كرم الله اللاعبين لتدريبات بدنية متنوعة و  اشتمل المران على تدريبات تكتيكية على اللمسة الواحدة  واختتم المران  بتقسيمة بين الاخضر والازرق شهدت تنافساً مثيراً وتألقاً جماعي للاعبين  وسوف يوالي الفريق تحضيراته غداً الجمعة بالمهندسين فيما يؤدي تدريبه  الرئيسي عصر السبت، من جهته رحب المدير الفني للفريق الكابتن ابراهيم حسين  بقرعة نصف النهائي التي أوقعت فريقه في مواجهة جديدة أمام المريخ وقال إنه  على ثقة من ان فريقه قادر على منازله اي من الفرق و المضي قدما في المنافسة  والتي يستهدف الحصول عليها بنهاية العام الحالي مبيناً أنه سيعد فريقه  بشكل مثالي حتى يتمكن من تقديم أفضل ماعنده أمام المريخ وتحقيق الفوز عليه  والتأهل على حسابه للمباراة النهائية ومن ثم مواصلة المشوار بنجاح من أجل  التتويج بلقب النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*    الصدى
    عمر الجندي
نبض جماهير المريخ …تجميد النشاط

    حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل .
    ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله.
     فريق ينسحب من المنافسة الأولى ومن مباراة شرفها الفريق أول ركن بكرىحسن  صالح النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهوريه ويتم عقد جمعية عمومية ويمر الأمر بدون  إصدار أى عقوبات .
    فريق آخر يتخلف من مباراة بسبب واضح وهو هروب قادة الاتحاد من تسليم المندوب خطاب برنامج مباراة القمة الأخيرة .
    يتم تطبيق العقوبه عليه بالخصم ثلاث نقاط والغرامة 25 ألف جنيه .
    الأغرب بأن المريخ لديه استئناف تم وضعه في أدراج الاتحاد لأكثر من شهرين .
    وحالياً وبمجرد تخلف المريخ عن مباراة القمة تم الاجتماع وإصدار العقوبه فوراً .
     وكأنهم كانوا بانتظار تخلف المريخ ليشفوا غليلهم منه كما حدث من قبل فى  قضيية اللاعب فاروق جبره وتم إعدامه بقرارات ظالمة لأنه كان أحد أفضل  اللاعبين انذاك وساهم فى فوز المريخ بكأس الممتاز لثلاث سنوات متتتالية .
    صدىًٍ ثانٍ
     لم أكن أعلم أن العبارة التى كتبها أولمبيوس المريخ فى المباراة الأخيره  ….أحلامكم جزء من ماضينا …تسببت فى غضب وحسرة وبكاء بدون دموع من الأهلة .
     نعم العبارة قاسية جداً وتدخل الى القلب فورًا ومنها إلى الأعصاب مما يسبب  هيجاناً عنيفًا في كل الأجهزة الداخليه والنتيجه فقدان للوعى واحتمال  بتكسير كل ما هو أمامك .
    أدرك أن معظم الأهله الذين قرأوا العباره قد ارتفع ضغطهم …وتأثرت الدورة الدموية مما قلل من ضخ الدم وفشل فى القلب .
    لله دركم يا أهل المريخ .
    بأربع كلمات فقط حولتم أفراحهم إلى أتراح .
    استطعتم هزيمتهم بالضربة ..أقصد بالكلمة القاضية الفنية .
    أشد الأهلة حزناً هم الذين غادروا الإستاد بعد قراءة العبارة ولم يستطيعوا حضور اتفاقية الاتحاد العام والهلال من فرط الغضب .
    صدىً ثالث
     اليوم تلتقط رابطة المريخ بود جار النبى القفاز بتكريم فقداء الأحمر  بمنطقتهم وعلى رأسهم العمده الفاتح المقبول وشهيد نفرة المنطقة هاشم  الخليفه ودكتور أحمد على و فيصل احمد والعم أحمد آدم وبرعى عثمان بابكر  وأبي الطيب .
    لفته كبيرة من الباشمهندس أيمن الصديق ورفاقه وهم  يضعون الرياضه لتقوية رابط الأخوة والصداقة والمحبة بين الجميع مجسدين  مقولة الرياضه سفاره داخلياً وخارجياً .
    نتعشم بأن يكون أحد أعضاء مجلس التسيير حضوراً اليوم فى تأبين الراحل المقيم الفاتح المقبول .
     والحقيقه أن العمدة الفاتح المقبول من الذين لم يعيشوا لذواتهم وأسرهم بل  نذروا أنفسهم لخدمة الناس وإسعادهم وحملوا قيماً ومثلاً ومضى بها بين الكل  …وزرعوا محبتهم فى قلوب الجميع رجالاً ونساءً .
    آخر الأصداء
     كما كان متوقعًا لدى أهل المريخ في برمجة المربع الذهبى لكأس السودان بهروب  الهلال العاصمى من مواجهة هلال التبلدى والتى كانت مبرمجة مسبقاً.
    حتى فى البرمجه المريخ حقه مهضوم .
    نبض جماهير المريخ الاتفاق على تجميد النشاط بعد توالى استهداف الاتحاد للمريخ ..وللمرة العشرين لتحترق روما .
    ختاماً يأتى الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التيجاني محمد احمد
 أين قضية المريخ يا رضا

     في الموسم المنصرم ظل رضا مصطفى الشيخ يستضيف العديد من القانونيين في  متابعة منه لتسليط الضوء على تخلف الهلال عن ثلاث مباريات معلنة وهروبه من  اكمال الموسم وكان غالبية ضيوفه من منسوبي المدفور.
    وكانت حلقات  برنامجه عن تخلف المدفور وإيجاد الحلول للأزمة المفتعلة ووقف مع المدعوم  حتى اعتقدنا أن التلفزيون ليس بتلفزيوننا القومي بل يتبع لنادي الصفر  الدولي.
    لم يفتح الله على رضا الشيخ أو من يعد له البرنامج بأن  يتطرق للكبري الذي تم تشييده على مرأى ومسمع ثم لم يتكرم رضا أو من يعد له  عالم الرياضة بأن يتذكر أن للمريخ قضية عادلة ونسف الموسم الفاسد الذي فاحت  منه روائح أزكمت الأنوف.
    لجنة الاستئنافات اعترفت بأن الاتحاد  السوداني أخطأ في عدم التطرق للعقوبة التى أوقعها المريخ على اللاعب شيبوب  ثم أكدت ان المدعوم لا يتحمل مسؤولية الخطأ فأصدرت القرار بعدم أحقية  المريخ في الحصول على النقاط.
    لا تتناطح عنزتان في أن ما حدث تواطؤ  واضح بين الاتحاد الأزرق و المدعوم ولولا هلالاب الاتحاد لما كانت ستحدث  مثل هذه المؤامرة الدنيئة.
    ما الذي يجعل هلالاب الاتحاد لا يعاقبون  شيبوب بعد أن أوقع عليه ناديه عقوبة وما الذي يجعل المريخ يواصل في هذا  العفن والفساد والرائحة الكريهة.
    طالما أن هلالاب الاتحاد بقيادة مجدي شمس الدين هم من سوفوا قضية المريخ دعوهم يتحملون وزرهم الكبير وتعصبهم الذي نسف الموسم.
    على كل أهل المريخ أن يقفوا وقفة رجل واحد ولا يلعبوا مباراة كأس السودان ويتركوا للسمكرجي مواصلة الأخطاء المريبة.
     لن يقبل شعب المريخ أن يخطئ الاتحاد الازرق ولا يطبق القانون ويوقع عقوبة  نادٍ على لاعبه ثم يتهرب مع سبق الا\إصرار والترصد في أن يتجاهل للمرة  الثانية تطبيق القانون باعادة المباراة.
    نص المادة 96/ب من القواعد  العامة تقول (في كل الشكاوي إذا ثبت أن الاتحاد المختص قد شارك في المخالفة  بخطأ في تطبيق القواعد العامة تعاد المباراة.)
    نص واضح ولا يحتاج لجهد وتفسير ولجنة الاستئنافات اعترفت بخطأ الاتحاد فمن الذي يتحمل هذا الخطأ الكارثي.
     وجود هذا الاتحاد يهدم النسيج الاجتماعي ويزيد نسبة التعصب مع كل قرار  يتدخل فيه سمكرجية الاتحاد المتعصبون ووجود صالح صالح يدخل الرياضة في نفق  مظلم وسيتسبب فيما لاتحمد عقباه.
    مباراة قمة وفيها شحن وشد وجذب  وقضية وأجواء مهيأة لحدوث أى تفلتات فيكون قرار صلاح صالح إرسال صديق  الطريفي المعروف بميوله الزرقاء وصاحب تقرير مسرّب لإعلام المدعوم.
     صديق الطريفي الذي لا يستطيع ان يضبط الملعب وتقوده ميوله وصافرته لا تعرف  إلا مساعدة المدفور في الفوز كيف يأتي به صلاح صالح لمباراة قمة.
    أتمنى أن تفتح الجهات الرسمية تحقيقاً مع صلاح أحمد صالح بخصوص تعيين صديق الطريفي وماذا كان لختام الموسم بتعيين هكذا حكم .
    بيان الاتحاد الهزيل لا يٍعفى سوداني من الورطة والشرك الذي وقعوا فيه وعليها ان تتحمل تبعات ما فعلت.
     في تصريحاته للزميلة الزعيم قال الفريق طارق إن سوداني اشتركت مع الاتحاد  في الجرم والمهزلة وأن الشركة ضغطت على الاتحاد لتتويج المدفور ويتحفظ  المريخ لأن الشركة لم تحترم المريخ.
    قروبات المريخ اتخذت قراراً  قوياً وبالإجماع عن الارقام التى يحق لها التواجد في القروبات بل هناك  قروبات امهلت الاعضاء 48 ساعة لتغيير الارقام وشرعت في الإزالة.
    عن نفسي ليعذرني كل معارفي وكل الأصدقاء لن أستقبل ولن أتصل على اى أرقام لا تبدأ برقمي .09
     اورد الزميل النور على طرائف الموسم والمفارقة في حادثة النحل الأولى التي  هرب فيها لاعبو الهلال العاصمي والحكام أمام لسعات النحل وتم ايقاف  المباراة ثم يأتى النحل مرة أخرى في مباراة هلال كادوقلى واهلي مدني فيهجم  النحل ولكن لم يهرب اى لاعب من الفرقتين رغم اللسعات واكملوا المباراة.
    هرب المدفوراب من النحل في بداية الموسم وركز فرسان سيد الاتيام في نهاية الموسم لنفس النحل واللسعات.
     عبارة ستظل خالدة داخل كل منسوبي الصفر الدولي كما أطلقها الشفوت واشعلوا  بها المدرجات لتصيبهم العبارة في مقتل ولكل مدفور نردد احلامكم جزء من  ماضينا يا من تأسستم بغضبة مريخابي.
    نعم للانسحاب من كأس السودان وأى منافسة ينظمها هذا الاتحاد الفاسد الذي وصفه كردنه باتحاد اللقيمات.
     سؤال برئ: هل يستمر تجاهل رضا لقضية المريخ ويسخر برنامجه اليوم في  تلفزيوننا القومي لاحتفال المدفور بموسم فاسد مغضوب عليه من كل أهل المريخ  ويتناسى أن للمريخ قضية عادلة تستحق ان يفرد لها مساحة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 اين تضحك هذا المساء
مرجان احمد مرجان بانوراما كوميدي

جمعتكم مباركة
وربنا يتقبل صالح الاعمال ويشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين
تغيبت امس لظروف خاصة
دعواتكم لمولودي
بالشفاء العاجل
الاحداث متسارعة لكن الضحكة كانت حاضرة برغم الالم المحيط بي الا ان مرجان أحمد مرجان  استطاع اضحاكنا
مسرحية جديدة لصاحب  الغفشات الرئاسية وكل العادة لم تختفي كلمة “انا الرئيس” فى كل مكان واي زمان( انا الرئيس )
زمان كان في الصحف اين تسهر هذا المساء
لكن حاليا مع كومديان الشاشات السودانية
اين نضحك هذا المساء وعلي اي قناه؟؟؟؟
قررت  إدارة فرقة  المسرح الكوميدى التابعة للعرضة شمال  تقديم فصول جديدة  ومواصلة العرض المسرحى “انا الرئيس” بطولة المخضرم في الرئاسة (مرجان احمد  مرجان ) على مسرح قاعة الصداقه وشاشة ظ¢ظ¤ .
المنسقة كالعادة  تقود  المسرحية الي النجاح واضحاك الناس تحت شعار نحن القوه الماليه الضاربة في  البلد دي بس ساعدونا بالسكات والموية الباردة عشان القاعه دي مؤجره للعاشرة  (بي كم دولار)
قلت لي دمقراطية
ديمقراطية شنو الكلها اقعد اقعد
وقالت  المنسقه الاعلامية للفريق إنه نظراً للنجاح الجماهيرى الكبير للعرض  الكوميدي  خلال الفترة السابقة وفى محاولة لجذب أكبر قطاع من الجمهور  لمشاهدة العرض،
تم تخصيص لقاء أسبوعى للرئيس  يبدأ مبكرا لينتهى فى  توقيت مناسب ليتمكن الرئيس من نطق كلماته المحببه واقناع الناس بان الجوهرة  قد فاقت المية وستون مليار قبل انتهاء مواعيد  تسليمها بس حبيت اقول ليكم  البناء رخيص لكن التشطيب حااااار هل قروش التشطيب داخله في المليارات دي ام  حتتضاعف؟؟؟؟
مسرحية انا الرئيس بطولة نخبة من النجوم بقياده ثلاثي الاعلامي المرح
وبطولة الرئيس نفسه !!!!
بس  السؤال بعد المديونيات الضخمة دي هل نشاهد مسرحية  “بحلم بالرئاسة”  على  خشبة المسرح الازرق  بعد الانتهاء من استكمال مسرحية انا الرئيس
انا الزعيم)
انا الدافع
الدفع معاي يورينا )
لكن غايتو المنسقه فشلت فشلا زريعا في ضبط الكلمات التي تخرج من الرئيس معقولة مع كمية الدولارت دي مافي
حصص اتكيت لغه الحوار والكلام !!!!
غايتو قناة s24 قربت تعمل صفاره مع كل جمله خادشه للمسامع
ظ،- روقو المنقه ( بالله دا كلام دا)
ظ¢-قاعدين تحت الشجر وتجوني هنا تقولو الكاردينال اسكتو ساي
( اسه ديل قالو روقو المنقه )
ظ£-قاعد ادفع براي اسكتو ساي اذا في زول بدفع أجي يقول ماعندك (دولارماتتكلم مع القوه المالية الضاربة)
ظ¤-الرياح والمطر والشمش بتوقع كشافاتنا(بالله شمش دي بتسيح الخديد رلا شنو)
ظ¥-انتو الاتنين انا ماعندي ليكم اي حاجه  (الاتنين ديل منو!!!!)
ظ¦-ما تشغلوها لي (رئيس ولاسواق حافلة)
ظ§-إنتا وقت داير دورك تتكلم بتنطط ليه جننتنا في الجمعية ( اوع تنطط تاني يالحبيب )
ظ¨-الإجابة علي السؤال اممممممم ما فهمته سؤالك ( الحلزونه يمه الحلزونه)
ظ©-بالنسبة للجوهره (الزرغاء) الدولار زاد
الدولار طبيعي زائد بس من بديتو البناء لم يرتفع كثيرا
ظ،ظ - انتو قايلين الجمعيه دي سهره للصباح ولا شنو خلاص اخر سؤالين
( ماطلعت تصريح اوفر تايم ولاشنو )
غايتو الحمد لله
شتانا مابين رئيس والباشا تلميذ
والمسرحية الحاية علي اي قناة بس ياريت المنسق الاعلامي ينوه علي الحفله بدري شوية عشان نستعد ليها ،،،،،
ونحضر ضحاكتنا وضحكاتنا
ويستمر العرض ( انا الرئيس) حاليا علي ظ¤ قنوات والقانوات الاخرى في الطريق،،،
—————————–
نجي للمسرحية التانية اتحاد اللعبة الحلوه واتحاد الشطحات
بالله قلتو لي المريخ يدفع غرامة كم
واجتماعكم انعقد في ظرف كم ساعه
طيب قضايانا القاعده بالشهور؟؟؟
ظ¤ظ¨ ساعة فقط من انسحاب المريخ اجتمعت  لجانكم في الاتحاد العام
القرار حارقكم وعايزين تطبقوا القوانين,
جارين لحيطتكم القصيرة الزمان الاسمها مريخ السودان ؟؟
شر البليه مايضحك
طيب المريخ دا عندو شكاوي بالسنين والشهور!!!!!
ولا اقول ليكم طيب هاتو الفلوس اللي عليكم لتسديد الغرامة!!!
ماوريتونا دخل مباراة القمة ؟؟؟؟
ياربي مجلسنا يعلم ان مباراة القمة عندها دخل؟؟؟
هل تم رصدة وكم المبلغ
وان المباراة علي ارضنا
وعندنا فيها حقوق!!!!
اتحاد يدعو لتطبيق  القوانين علي المريخ فقط!!!!
طيب بحساب قرارتكم دي العرضة شمال تخلف عن كم مباراة الموسم السابق دفع العليهو ولا لسة ولا اصلا ماكانت في غرامات!!!!
لو في غرامة ورونا عشان نحسب معاكم
كلمة اتحاد اللقيمات دي كانت  فيها غرامة ياناس؟؟؟
اسع بدل ماتشغلوا نفسكم بغرامة المريخ ونقاطه
اتحاد  شندي دا مافيه قضية تشيب الراس
ناس  مويس المظلومين ديل لقيتوا ليهم حل ولا يلعبوا مبارتهم اليوم مع الشاطي  باي اسلوب رجاله حناسه اومن غير قانون ووهل يستمر  قانون العلاقات والمعارف  هل تعلمون انه يوجد  اتحاد راعي للمنشط في السودان!!!
اخر القول والفعل
ان اردت اخذ حقوقك في اتحاد الكرة خليك صاحب علاقات ومعارف
فقط لتنال بعض حقوقك ،،،،،
غير ذلك اقنعوا من خيرا فيه
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه  ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها   ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله
ولاتنسون صغيري من الدعوات احبائي
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
حتي انت يا “جمال” مع قرار الهروب ؟!!(2ـ2)

[لا يزال السادة اعضاء لجنة التسيير يمارسون خداع جماهير المريخ وهم يكيلون السباب لاتحاد الكرة ولجنة الاستئنافات احتجاجا علي قرار رفض طلب الفحص الذي تقدموا به بخصوص شكوي “شيبون”!!!
[السادة اعضاء اللجنة “المترهلة” يعملون علي لي “عنق الحقيقة” وهم يظهرون بمظهر الباحث عن حقوق الاحمر رغم انهم من “ضيعوا” حقوق النادي في القضية نفسها منذ يناير من العام الحالي برفضهم مخاطبة لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالفيفا حينما طلبت منهم مدها باعتراضهم علي صحة تسجيل اللاعب لكنهم  خطاب الفيفا لم يجد من يهتم به وقد مضي علي هذا الامر قرابة العشرة اشهر!!
[اين كنتم يا “محي الدين عبدالتام” من هذه القضية التي كان يمكن كسبها لو احترمتم خطاب الفيفا  حينها لوارسلتم المستندات التي تعضض موقفكم بدلا من الموقف البارد حينها بممارستكم للصمت؟!
[لماذا تخدعون هذا الجمهور بما ينقل عنكم من تصريحات تؤكد صحة موقف الاحمر مع ان القضية انتهت منذ عشرة اشهر!!
[ظننا ان رئيس لجنة التسيير يتعامل مع الازمة الاخيرة منطلق مسؤلاياته كرئيس للنادي واشدنا بموقفه الذي اعاد الاحمر للمشاركة في منافسة الدوري الممتاز ووصفناه حينها بالحكيم  لكن موقفه الاخير وتصريحاته التلفزيونية التي سعي من خلالهما لتبرير موقف الانسحاب جعلنا ننظر اليه بعين الدهشة!!
[رئيس لجنة التسيير الذي سجّل زيارة لمعسكر اللاعبين عقب وصوله الي الخرطوم مباشرة وطالب النجوم بتحقيق الفوز علي الاهلي شندي والهلال  لم يعد هو ذات الرئيس الذي يسعي لترتيب البيت المريخي وكأنما ضغوط مورست عليه ليتحدث الي فضائية النيلين  عن الحكمة في سحب الفريق متخذا من جمهور الصفوة كبش فداء!
[جمهور المريخ براءة من هذا الاتهام الذي سعي “الوالي” لتثبيته حتي يبرر موقف انسحاب فريقه وفي اعتقادي ان “الوالي” نفسه غير مقتنع بما ساقه من مبررات فطيرة ويكفي انه ظهر “مرتبكا” و”متلعثما” وهو الامر الذي لاحظه الجميع!
[المريخ ليس بالفريق الصغير الذي يمكن لاي شخص دخول مجلسه والتحدث باسمه واتخاذ قرارات لا تعبر عن تاريخه ولا تحمي مصالحه!!
[الاحمر لا يمكن ان يتم تصويره بهذا الضعف للدرجة التي تجعله ينسحب من مواجهة الهلال الذيليس بالفريق الخارق!!
[عزيزي “جمال” لم نتوقع ان يكون موقفك مطابقا لمواقف من دخلوا الادارة في “غفلة”!!!
[كنا سنطالبكم بالاستقالة لكننا نعلم انكم لن تغادروا المقاعد التي منحتكم الشهرة .
[لا نقول استقيلوا لكننا نناشد الوزير “اليسع صديق التاج” ضرورة تصحيح الاوضاع المريخية بتحديد موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس ادارة جديد .
[لك الله يا مريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 أكاذيب في أكاذيب..

حسب  مارشح من أنباء مساء الأمس من المفترض أن تعقد اللجنة المنظمة اجتماعا (  طارئا ) اليوم لدراسة تقارير مراقب وحكام مباراة القمة، والمتوقع أن تتم  محاسبة ومعاقبة المريخ بسبب موقفه من عدم أداء المباراة عقب رفض مجلس  إدارته المشاركة في مهزلة ختام الدوري الممتاز .
اللجنة المنظمة التي  يترأسها مجدي شمس الدين هي وراء كل المصائب والمشاكل التي تعاني منها جميع  الأندية وفي مقدمتها المريخ والهلال ، فهي لجنة مخربة ومتخبطة وليست منظمة  بدليل ماحدث في الموسم السابق وتكرر في الموسم  الحالي الذي انتهى بذات   المآسي والمهازل، مما يؤكد على فشل اللجنة وتواضع قدرات أعضائها في التنظيم  والإدارة وغيرها من أبجديات العمل الإداري في كرة القدم رغم أن رئيسها قد  تجاوز الآن العقدين من الزمان داخل الاتحاد العام وكذلك نائبه عطا المنان  جميعهم أضحوا نسخة واحدة عنوانها  الأبرز ( فاشلون بلا حدود ) . فاللجنة هي  التي تدوس على أبسط قواعد العدالة في معظم أحكامها التي تصدرها ضد الأندية  والسبب في ذلك تغاضيها عن تطبيق القوانين والقواعد العامة وتفضيلها  المجاملات والترضيات والموازنات بين المريخ والهلال وذلك حسب الطلب والظروف  التي تحيط بكل قضية، فهي مرة مع الهلال ضد المريخ ثم تنقلب في مرة أخرى مع  المريخ ضد الهلال ، هكذا تدير ( لجنة السجم ) مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  وتتعامل مع شكاوى الأندية بمزاجية الأعضاء وانتماءاتهم الشخصية .
إذا  قدر للجنة إياها أن تجتمع اليوم حسب مانشر من أخبار أمس فهي بذلك تكون قد  حطمت الرقم القياسي في سرعة دعوة الأعضاء للاجتماع المتوقع أن يعقد اليوم ،  لأن الغرض من الاجتماع هو معاقبة المريخ مما يوحي للرأي العام بأن الاتحاد  العام قادر على فرض الانضباط وتطبيق القواعد العامة على الجميع كبارهم  وصغارهم . فلو كانت لجنة السجم والرماد تجتمع بهذه السرعة من أجل حسم شكاوى  الأندية وتنظيم البرمجة وغيرها من قواعد مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لانعكس ذلك  استقرارا وتطورا  إيجابيا على جميع المسابقات التي يشرف على تنظيمها  الاتحاد العام ، ولكن للأسف إن  الأصل في عمل اللجنة هو الاستخفاف بقضايا  الأندية وتجاهل مطالبها حتى أصبح ختام الدوري مجهولا وتتويج البطل يتم تحت  حراسة الشرطة خوفا من غضب الجماهير.
العقوبات المتوقعه لن تخيف المريخ  ولن تمنعه من ممارسة حقه في الدفاع عن نفسه والمحافظة على حقوقه التي تلاعب  بها الاتحاد العام بعدما أصبح من وجهة نظر الإعلام اليوم هو أضعف من أن  يتخذ عقوبة ضد أي ناد في الدوري الممتاز، ناهيك عن المريخ الذي يستطيع أن  يقاضي الاتحاد العام ويفضح ممارسته ويعري قادته وهم أصلا على أعتاب  المحاسبة الجنائية في قضايا فساد باتت اليوم تحت يد السلطات والأجهزة  القضائية .
حاول اتحاد الفشل من خلال بيان هزيل مشحون بالأكاذيب أن يدعي  أن كل ماتم في ختام الدوري باستاد الخرطوم كان تحت تصرفه وسلطته ، نقتطف  من البيان مايلي : ( لقد تم اتخاذ قرار التتويج بناءً على ماهو معمول به في  أروقة الاتحاد ولجانه المختلفة وفق الضوابط الموضوعة احتكاماً للقواعد  العامة والقانون الأساسي ولوائح المسابقات ومن بعد تنفيذا لقرارات اللجان  على ضوئها،آملين أن تسود الرياضية السمحاء في إطار التنافس الشريف تحت مظلة  اتحاد الكرة المنوط به الحفاظ على عدالة منافساته وفرض الانضباط اللازم  دون محاباة أو تمييز لايوجد إلا في عاطفة الانتماء للأندية . انتهى  .
بيان  مشحون بالأكاذيب والادعاءات الباطلة التي لاتنطلي على أطفال الروضة ،  ولايعبر سوى عن جبن وضعف رموز الفشل داخل الاتحاد المتهالك . فإذا كان  الاتحاد العام هو من جهز ورتب حفل التتويج كما جاء في البيان الهزيل  لماذا  نفى ممثل الاتحاد العام رئيس اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة القمة في الاجتماع  التقليدي، نفى علمه بإقامة حفل التتويج عندما استفسره عن ذلك مندوبا المريخ  والهلال في الاجتماع المذكور ؟، هل خوفا من ردة فعل الناديين أم أن  الاجتماع الفني للمباريات أصبح فهلوة وشطارة ؟. عموما المريخ اكتشف  المؤامرة واتخذ مايراه مناسبا بعدم الشماركة في مباراة القمة  ولكن تبقى  الحقيقة التي يجب أن تدركها وتقف عندها جميع الأندية، هي أنه لم يعد هناك  اتحاد يستحق أن تمنحه الأندية ثقتها وتشارك في مسابقاته طالما يتعامل مع  قضايا حساسة بهذا الاستخفاف والاستهتار والكذب والتلفيق ، فإذا كان الأهلة  مبسوطين وفرحانين بالتتويج فهم حتما سيجدون أنفسهم في الموسم التالي على  مقاعد المنسحبين، هكذا أصبحت تدور عجلة الدوري الممتاز والسبب اتحاد مرحلة  الأساس .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
ربنا لطف

خصمت اللجنة المنظمة ثلاثة نقاط من المريخ و غرمته 25 الف جنيه بسبب احداث مباراة القمة الاخيرة و التي انسحب منها المريخ ارضاءا لرغبات بعض الشخصيات التي اصرت على سحب المريخ و انتصارا لنفسها
ماذا كان سيقول السيد جمال الوالي ان تسبب سحب المريخ من المباراة النهائية في حرمان المريخ من اللعب في الابطال و ماذا كان سيبرر الوالي الذي ارضى اصدقائه على حساب مصلحة المريخ لانصار النادي
من اقنعوا الوالي بان لا عقوبات على المريخ كشفوا عن وجههم الحقيقي في اقناع مجتمع المريخ بان الوالي يمكن ان يضحك عليه و يمكن ان يلعب دور الكومبارس و انهم من يحكمون المريخ و ان جمال ما هو الا صراف و بنك و انما هم من يضعون القوانيين و اللوائح بدليل انه وافق على رفع مذكرة من بنات افكار عصام و مزمل و رفعهغ للجهات المسئولة و اقناعها بتغيير النظام الاساسي للمريخ و حرمان الاعضاء من حق التصويت و منحه لمجلس شرف بكونه عصام و مزمل و الدليل على ان الوالي ضعيف الشخصية الموافقة على الانسحاب من مواجهة الهلال ليثبت للجميع ان الوالي هو الرئيس الوحيد بين 35 رئيسا ينسحب المريخ في عهده من مواجهة الهلال
لا قدر الله او تسبب انسحاب المريخ العقوبات المفروضة عليه حرمان المريخ من اللعب في الابطال سيكون الوالي اول رئيس يحرم المريخ في عهده من التمثيل الخارجي
الوالي سمح للاسف الشديد لاصدقاءه بالتحكم في المريخ و اتخاذ قرارات مفصلية في جلسة فطور او في منزل الرئيسية
المريخ فقد هيبته منذ ان اصبح بعض الاعلاميين يتحكمون فيه و يحركون ادارييه مثل قطع الشطرنج كشفت ازمة المريخ الاخيرة ان المريخ هو مزمل و عصام الحاج و البقية كومبارس
30 عضوا لا مشاركة في القرار و لا اعتراض على حتى القرارات التي تتعلق بمستقبل المريخ
متفرقات
نادر مالك غير متفرغ للمراحل السنية و في عهده اصبح الشباب يخسرون من اضعف الفرق بجانب المشاكل التي حدثت في بعض المباريات اخرها ديربي الشباب
نادر مالك وجوده لا يقدم و لا يفيد و استمراره يعني ضياع مستقبل المريخ
ان كان الوالي يعتقد انه رمي بنادر بعيدا عن التسيير وشغله بملف غير مهم يكون قد ضيع مستقبل المريخ لان السنية تحتاج لخبير كروي و ليس شخصية تعشق الفلاشات و السيلفي
نادر مالك اكثر المستفيدين من اعضاء التسيير لانه يلتقط الصور دون ان يدفع كما يفعل عبد الصمد\
شهدت جمعية الهلال امس احداث مؤسفة بسن اعضاءها حيث تعارض الاعضاء فيما بينهم بطريقة مؤسفة كشفت عن الجهل الذي لا زال يسيطر على الاندية الرياضية و التي ما بات فيها الاختلاف في وجهات النظر ظاهرة صحية و بل اصبحت المعارضة جريمة يجب ان يضرب او يركل او يشتم من يمارسها و تصل مراحل اخطر من ذلك قد تصل للاساءة لاسرته او وصفه بمفردات يعف اللسان عن ذكرها
عاصرنا عملاقة الاداريين و المشجعين و الاقطاب و لم نسمع باساءة لاحد او شتمه او شتم اسرته و لكن ما يحدث الآن في اندية القمة امر مؤسف جدا ..اشانة سمعة اساءات وتجريح و ما يحدث الآن غير مشحع لدخول الوسط الرياضي
اخيرا جدا
جماهير المريح مطالبة بحماية ناديها من تسلط بعض الاداريين و ضرورة المشاركة في الجمعية العمومية و اختيار القوي الامين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
 قضية شيبوب..(2)

*قد لا يعلم مريخاب كثر ان قضية شيبوب مفصلة لقضيتين الأولى تتعلق بالشق الداخلي المرتبط بإتحاد الكرة وما لديه من قواعد داخلية والشق الثاني يتعلق بالتقاضي الخارجي المرتبط "بالفيفا" وكان اي جزء يحتاج من المجلس ان يدفع بنقاط محددة وأعتقد ان من اوكل لهم ملف القضية على رأسهم دكتور مدثر خيري تحديداً قد إجتهد في بلورة القضية في شقيها الداخلي والخارجي وقد إعتمد في الشق الأول على تأكيد ان اللاعب شرف شيبوب يلعب للمريخ كهاوي وهذه الجزئية ستسمح للمريخ بمعاقبة اللاعب بالإيقاف وستجعل النادي يستفيد من المادة (55) في القواعد العامة والتي تشير الى ان اي لاعب هاوي في حال إنتقاله للعب خارجياً والعودة للسودان قبل إكمال مدة (18) شهر لا يحق له الإنتقال لنادي أخر خلال فترة الحماية وسيكون عليه العودة لناديه كي يكمل باقي المدة المذكورة وأعتقد ان المشرع وضع هذه المادة لقطع الطريق امام اي تلاعب في قضايا اللاعبين الهواة وما يترتب على ذلك من جدل كبير وهذه الجزئية أعتقد ان الإخوة في اللجنة القانونية وفقو فيها تماماً خاصة ان الإتحاد لم يكن بمقدوره ان يرفض للمريخ معاقبة لاعبه الهاوي بالإيقاف لمدة ثلاث أعوام، لكن للأسف هنالك من لم يساير هذا المنطق وجنح لتأكيد ان اللاعب محترف لانه يتقاضى مبالغ مالية وأعتمد في ذلك على اللائحة الدولية التي تشير إلى ان اللاعب الذي يتقاضى مبالغ مالية أكبر من المتعارف عليه بالنسبة للهواة يعد محترف وبالطبع هذه الجزئية لا يمكن ان تطبق في الجزء المتعلق بالقضية داخلياً وهذا الوضع للأسف سير عليه البعض القضية بعد ان خاطبو لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة بأن اللاعب محترف لانه ظل يتقاضى حوافز ورواتب وبالطبع هذا الحديث كان له تبعات فيما بعد في قضية اللاعب التي إتجهت لمسار ان اللاعب محترف وأعتقد ان الإتحاد السوداني لولا أنه جزء من عملية التواطؤ لما توقف كثيراً عند الجزئية الأخيرة فهو يعلم ان اللاعب شيبوب انضم للمريخ كهاوي ويعلم كذلك ان تضمين العقوبة التي سنها المريخ على اللاعب ستدون في بطاقة إنتقاله التي طلبها فيما بعد شبيبة القيروان وللأسف تماطل إتحاد الكرة في إرسال البطاقة التي لم تدون فيها العقوبة الموقعة من النادي على اللاعب لان هنالك من أدعى ان اللاعب محترف وفقاً لما يتقاضاه من أموال من نادي المريخ وبالطبع لايحق للنادي ان يوقع على اللاعب المحترف العقوبات التي تم إيقاعها على الهاوي وهذا ما ظل ينادي به الأخ مدثر خيري، لكن هذا الحديث وجد الكثير من الإهمال وهنالك من قاد القضية لهذا المسار المعوج بحديثه فقط عن إحتراف اللاعب.
وهج اخير
*القضية المذكورة أوضحت الكثير حول من يتبنون الكثير من الأراء الفطيرة والتي تكون دوماً نهايتها بلا مخرجات واضحة تصب في مصلحة النادي الذي جبل عدد من ابنائه على تغبيش الحقائق بالإدعاء فقط بمعرفة الأشياء وهم للأسف لا يعلمون ولا يدرون أنهم لا يعلمون.
*المريخ لديه قضية تم إهمالها من قبل اللجنة الحالية وتم التعامل مع ملفها بصورة سيئة لم ترتكز أبداً على "المتخصصين" بعد ان قال من يعرف كلمته وفيما بعد ترك الأمر برمته لمن يدعوون معرفة اللوائح وتأوليها والفصل فيها وفقاً لتفسيرات يتبناها فقط هؤلاء في خواطرهم ويدفع فيما بعد الثمن المريخ.
*اللجنة الحالية أهلمت الشق المتعلق بالتقاضي الخارجي والذي وصلت فيه اللجنة السابقة لنقاط واضحة بعد ان قامت بتوكيل المحامي الإيطالي الشهير بازيللي والذي أكد للجنة ان هذه القضية من القضايا المهمة والتي بالإمكان المضي فيها وإنتزاع حقوق النادي فيها بالتعويض المادي مع معاقبة الأطراف المتورطة في عملية إنتقال اللاعب التي تشير كل فواصلها لتدخل طرف ثالث هو نادي الهلال وفي ذات الوقت أكد لهم ان المريخ حينها سيفقد اللاعب لانه قد فسخ عقده من طرف واحد كما فعل من قبل عصام الحضري مع الأهلي لكن الفرق فقط في ان الحضري عندما انتقل لسيون كان محترف وشيبوب لديه عقد إحتراف خارجي مع المريخ لا يعترف به الإتحاد داخلياً لكن الفيفا ستعتمده خاصة ان القضية تتعلق بتدخل طرف ثالث.
*تركت اللجنة الحالية كل هذا بعد ان تم تعينها وأهملت تماماً ملف القضية وأتجهت مؤخراً للتصعيد الداخلي الذي كان من الطبيعي ان يفتقد للحجج القانونية، فلجنة التسير الحالية للذين لا يعلمون هي من تسببت في إضعاف التقاضي داخلياً بجنحها لفرية ان اللاعب محترف وهي من ضاعفت من إضعافها مؤخراً بعد ان ركلت اي إتجاه لإتمام مشوار التقاضي خارجياً.
*المريخ يمر بأزمة ضمير ويعيش حالة متقدمة من التقهقر في كل ما يتعلق بالشفافية ويقوده الأن كثر لعوالم متصحرة من الجدليات الفارغة التي لا تقدم هذا النادي قيد أنملة.
*نحن عندما ننبرى للحديث عن قضايا المريخ وتفصيل ما تحتويه من أكاذيب ينبرى لنا كثر ويطلقون العنان لتفسيراتهم ولحديثهم السمج والذي لا يعنينا كثيراً طالما ان هنالك من يمارس التخريب والتهريج في عوالم الأحمر التي تحولت بفضل هؤلاء لمناطق شدة وتحولت بفضلهم لجزيرة منعزلة عن اي حقائق.
*الإتحاد العام لا نختلف كثيراً مع من يدعون لذهابه، لكن هنالك من هم أخطر من الإتحاد على المريخ وهنالك مخربين و أدعياء أشد فتكاً بالمريخ من الإتحاد ولجانه.
*لجنة التسير الحالية مسؤولة تماماً عن ضياع هذه القضية وبالطبع لا نعفي إتحاد الكرة الذي مارس دور المتواطئ بحرفية عالية تحت إشراف من يدعوون إلمامهم بالقانون الرياضي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاستئنافات تقرر إعادة مباراتي النهضة ربك مع الشرطة وتريعة البجا في التأهيلي

كسب ناديا تريعة البجا جبل أولياء والشرطة القضارف الاستئناف الذي قدماه ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة التي رفضت شكوى الناديين ضد نادي النهضة ربك بعد أن طعنا في عدم صحة مهاجم النهضة عصام توريس في مباراتي النهضة أمام تريعة البجا والشرطة حيث قررت لجنة الاستئنافات إعادة مباراتي النهضة مع الشرطة وتريعة البجا بعد أن رأت أن الخطأ كان من جانب الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بربك ليتكرر سيناريو شكوى ناديي حي العرب والدفاع الدمازين بإعادة مباراتي الفريقين أمام تريعة البجا جبل اولياء، ويتوقع أن تعقد اللجنة المنظمة اجتماعاً طارئاً لتحديد موعد المباراتين المعادتين للنهضة أمام الشرطة وتريعة البجا مع تأجيل جديد لمباريات المرحلة الأخيرة من التأهيلي التي كان من المفترض أن تقام في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوزير حمدي: الوزارة حريصة على التعاون مع الأندية لإخراج بطولة الكأس بشكل يليق بها


أكد  الأستاذ حسين حمدي وزير الدولة للشباب والرياضة خلال مشاركته في حفل سحب  قرعة الدور نصف النهائي لمسابقة كأس السودان أن منافسة كأس السودان مهمة  وتحمل اسم الوطن داعياً الأندية للإلتزام بالمشاركة فيها وإنجاحها وتقديم  مستويات جيدة مؤكداً حرص الوزارة علي التعاون مع الإتحاد والأندية لإخراج  البطولة بشكل يليق بالمنافسة التي تحمل إسم السودان وأوضح بأن قيام نهائي  المنافسة في مدينة ود مدني تأكيد علي قومية المنافسة مشيراً لنجاح التجارب  السابقة في الدمازين ودنقلا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* منتخبنا يحتل المركز 148 في التصنيف الشهري للفيفا 
 
 

احتل منتخبنا الوطني المركز 148 في التصنيف الشهري الذي يصدره الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) شهرياً للمنتخبات واحتفظ المنتخب الأرجنتيني  بموقعه في صدارة التصنيف العالمي للمنتخبات الصادر اليوم الخميس وتقدم  المنتخب الألماني من المركز الثالث إلى الثاني، كما تقدم المنتخب البرازيلي  من المركز الرابع إلى الثالث في الوقت الذي تراجع فيه منتخب بلجيكا من  المركز الثاني إلى الرابع وعاد منتخب إسبانيا إلى قائمة المراكز العشرة  الأولى، كما تقدم منتخب فرنسا مركزا واحدا ليصبح في المركز السابع ويتصدر  منتخب الأرجنتين التصنيف العالمي برصيد 1621 نقطة يليه منتخب ألمانيا برصيد  1465 نقطة ثم البرازيل برصيد 1410 نقطة يليها بلجيكا برصيد 1382 نقطة ثم  منتخب كولومبيا برصيد 1361 نقطة ثم تشيلي في المركز السادس برصيد 1273 نقطة  ثم فرنسا برصيد 1271 نقطة ثم البرتغال برصيد 1231 نقطة يليها منتخب  اوروجواي برصيد 1175 نقطة وأخيرا منتخب إسبانيا في المركز العاشر برصيد  1168 نقطة وفي تصنيف قارة إفريقيا، حقق منتخبا السنغال ومصر طفرة كبيرة  وتقدما سبعة مراكز في التصنيف إذ يحتل الأول المركز 32 على العالم، فيما  يأتي منتخب مصر في المركز 46 ويتصدر منتخب كوت ديفوار تصنيف قارة إفريقيا  يليه منتخب السنغال ثم الجزائر ثم تونس ثم غانا فيما يحل منتخب مصر في  المركز السادس وفي تصنيف قارة آسيا تقدم منتخب إيران عشرة مراكز إلى المركز  السابع والعشرين، ليتصدر تصنيف القارة الصفراء يليه منتخب أستراليا ثم  كوريا الجنوبية ثم أوزبكستان ثم اليابان وجاءت السعودية في المركز السادس  والإمارات في المركز السابع وقطر في المركز التاسع وسوريا في المركز العاشر  في تصنيف قارة آسيا وتصدر منتخب الأرجنتين تصنيف قارة أمريكا الجنوبية  يليه منتخب البرازيل ثم كولومبيا ثم تشيلي ثم أوروجواي وفي تصنيف منتخبات  أمريكا الشمالية والوسطى والكاريبي، حل منتخب المكسيك في الصدارة يليه  منتخب كوستاريكا ثم أمريكا ثم بنما ثم ترينداد وتوباجو.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة القضارف أمام فرصة ذهبية للتأهل المباشر للممتاز


سيكون فريق الشرطة القضارف، أمام فرصة ذهبية من أجل الصعود المباشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حال كسب الفريق مباراته المعادة أمام النهضة ربك والمقامة بإستاد القضارف والتي تحدد لها الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وكان الشرطة خسر أمام النهضة على ملعبه بهدفين لهدف وأكمل الفريق مبارياته في المسابقة برصيد تسع نقاط وكان ينتظر ما تسفر عنه مباريات الجولة الأخيرة لتحديد مصيره في التأهل لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، لكن جاءت قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات لتمنح الفريق فرصة ذهبية من أجل التأهل المباشر للممتاز بعد أن قررت إعادة مباراته أمام النهضة ربك في الجولة الثانية والتي خسر خلالها ثلاث نقاط بعد خسارته لتلك المباراة لكنه هذه المباراة سيكون أكثر رغبة وجاهزية من أجل تحقيق الفوز على النهضة في المباراة المعادة وإعلان تأهله مباشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوزي يتوعد المريخ و النمور بالهزيمة الكاسحة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 توعد مدرب الهلال فوزي المرضي النمور و المريخ بالهزيمة الساحقة في كاس السودان و اكد ان الهلال لن يفرط في كاس السودان و امامه فرصه تاريخية للجمع بين البطولتين و انزال هزيمة كبيرة بمنافسينا و ناشد انصار الهلال بدعم الازرق خلال المرحلة المقبلة و انه لا تنازل عن هدفنا على الاطلاق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* بوجبا يتوهج في فوز عريض لمانشستر يونايتد بالدوري الأوروبي
* إنتر ميلان ينعش آماله بفوز صعب على ساوثهامبتون
* أوستريا فيينا يباغت روما ويخطف تعادلاً ثميناً في الأوليمبيكو
* فياريال يقلب الطاولة على أنقرة سبور ويتصدر مجموعته
* شاختار يكتسح جينت.. وكوكا ينقذ سبورتينج براجا
* شالكه يتجاوز عقبة كراسنودار.. ونيس يفوز على سالزبرج
* تعادل ماينز وأندرلخت.. وسانت إتيان يفوز بالنيران الصديقة
* جينك يتخطى أتلتيك بلباو ويتصدر مجموعته باليوربا ليج
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة أياكس وسيلتا فيجو
* فيورنتينا يتصدر مجموعته بثلاثية في ليبيريتش
* يوفنتوس يقترب من تمديد عقد مدافعه بونوتشي
* يوفنتوس ينفي وجود علاقة بين صفقتي هيجواين وبوجبا
* ريال مدريد يغيب عن التشكيلة المثالية لدوري الأبطال
* مدرب فياريال : طرد لاعب أنقرة سبور فتح لنا المباراة
* أتلتيكو مدريد يؤكد غيابه عن ميركاتو الشتاء
* سواريز يتسلم جائزة أفضل لاعب في برشلونة
* سواريز: أفضل أهدافي أمام ريال وأتلتيكو مدريد
* جماهير إنتر ميلان تعاقب إيكاردي على تصريحاته المشينة
* سيميوني يعترف بعدم منطقية الفوز على بطل روسيا
* بوفون: بيع الأندية للصينيين هزيمة للكرة الإيطالية
* ديكو يشيد بقدرات جون تيري 
* كلوب ينصح لاعبيه بالشراسة أمام أقرب الأصدقاء
* سيفرين: نيويورك ربما تستضيف نهائي دوري الأبطال
* الشباب يصعق الاتحاد .. والهلال يكتسح الخليج ويتصدر الدوري السعودي
* التعادل يحكم قبضته على لقاء التعاون والفتح بالدوري السعودي
* تعادل الغرافة والشحانية .. لعربي يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام الصليبخات بالدوري القطري
* الوداد يسحق خنيفرة ويرتقي لوصافة الدوري المغربي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 9 :

* أوساسونا (-- : --) ريال بيتيس الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

.................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني  الأسبوع 9 :

* هامبورج (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

...................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  الأسبوع 9 :

* موناكو (-- : --) مونبلييه الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

.................................

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 6 :

* الإتفاق (-- : --) الوحدة الساعة: 17:45 .. القناة: MBC Sport 3

* الباطن (-- : --) القادسية الساعة: 18:05 .. القناة: MBC Sport 2

* الرائد (-- : --) الفيصلي الساعة: 18:10 .. القناة: MBC Sport 1

* النصر (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة: 20:15 .. القناة: MBC Sport 1

..............................

â—„ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 5 :

* إتحاد كلباء (-- : --) الجزيرة الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 1

* الإمارات (-- : --) الشباب الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 2

* الوحدة (-- : --) الوصل الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 1

...................................

â—„ الدوري القطري - الأسبوع 5 :

* السد (-- : --) معيذر الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: الكأس 1

* أم صلال (-- : --) السيلية الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: الكأس 2

* العربي (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة: 19:40 .. القناة: الكأس 1

..................................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 5 :

* طلائع الجيش  (-- : --) وادي دجلة الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة
* الانتاج الحربي   (-- : --) الداخلية الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة
* النصر للتعدين  (-- : --) المقاولون العرب  الساعة : 21:15.. القناة: النيل للرياضة
==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - المجموعات :

* سيلتا فيغو - أسبانيا (2 : 2) أياكس أمستردام - هولندا
* ستاندر لياج - بلجيكا (2 : 2) باناثينايكوس - اليونان
* ريد بول سالزبورغ - النمسا (0 : 1) نيس - فرنسا
* كراسنودار - روسيا (0 : 1) شالكه - ألمانيا
* سلوفان ليبيرتش - التشيك (1 : 3) فيورنتينا - إيطاليا
* انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (1 : 0) ساوثهامتون - إنجلترا
* بئر السبع - الكيان الصهيوني (0 : 1) سبارتا براغ - التشيك
* اوسمانلي سبور - تركيا (2 : 2) فياريال - أسبانيا
* ستيوا بوخارست - رومانيا (1 : 1) زيوريخ - سويسرا
* قونيا سبور - تركيا (1 : 1) سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال
* شاختار دونيتسك - أوكرانيا (5 : 0) جينت - بلجيكا
* كارباكا اغدام - إذربيجان (2 : 0) باوك سالونيكا - اليونان
* فينورد روتردام - هولندا (1 : 0) زوريا لوغانسك - أوكرانيا
* مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (4 : 1) فنربخشة - تركيا
* يونج بويز - سويسرا (3 : 1) أبويل نيقوسيا - قبرص
* أوليمبياكوس - اليونان (4 : 1) أستانا - كازاخستان
* ماينز - ألمانيا (1 : 1) أندرلخت - بلجيكا
* سانت إيتيان - فرنسا (1 : 0) غابالا - إذربيجان
* آلكمار - هولندا (1 : 2) ماكابي تل أبيب - الكيان الصهيوني
* دوندالك - إيرلندا (1 : 2) زينيت سان بيترسبورج - روسيا
* روما - إيطاليا (3 : 3) اوستريا فيينا - النمسا
* فيكتوريا بلزن - التشيك (1 : 2) استرا جيورجيو - رومانيا
* جينك - بلجيكا (2 : 0) أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا
* رابيد فيينا - النمسا (1 : 1) ساسولو - إيطاليا

.................................

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 6 :

* التعاون (0 : 0) الفتح
* الخليج (1 : 6) الهلال
* الاتحاد (0 : 1) الشباب

..................................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 5 :

* الاتحاد السكندري (1 : 2) بتروجيت
* سموحة (1 : 2) المصري
* الاهلي (2 : 0) اسوان

=====

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

فوزي يتوعد المريخ و النمور بالهزيمة الكاسحة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 توعد مدرب الهلال فوزي المرضي النمور و المريخ بالهزيمة الساحقة في كاس السودان و اكد ان الهلال لن يفرط في كاس السودان و امامه فرصه تاريخية للجمع بين البطولتين و انزال هزيمة كبيرة بمنافسينا و ناشد انصار الهلال بدعم الازرق خلال المرحلة المقبلة و انه لا تنازل عن هدفنا على الاطلاق



ماذا يريد هذا الشخص الغريب والمريب الأطوار
هل سيغلب بالعنف الذي صفى به لأعب من أفضل لعيبة العرب
ام يا ترى سيغلب بواسطة الدجل والشعوذة وهو ما اشتهر به هذا الدُعي الغريب المريب
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يخيب احلامه ليصحو بمرارة الهزيمة العلقم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أرقام ومحطات بارزة بعد نهاية الدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الددين بخيت



اكتملت يوم الثلاثاء الماضي مباريات بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم هذا الموسم والتي شهدت إثارة ومحطات بارزة يرصدها "" في التقرير التالي:-

- بلغ عدد الفرق التي خاضت البطولة 18 وذلك يحدث لأول مرة منذ نحو 21 عاما حين بدأت البطولة.

-  ليس هناك جديد في هوية حامل اللقب فبطل نسخة 2016 من بطولة الممتاز  السوداني كان فريق الهلال الذي استعاد اللقب من المريخ, وظل الفريقان  يتبادلان اللقب منذ انطلاق أول نسخة من البطولة في 1994.

- حصد الهلال 87 نقطة بفارق 10 نقاط عن المريخ، وحسم اللقب قبل مرحلتين من نهاية البطولة.

- حسم الأهلي شندي المركز الثالث في آخر مباراة له مع الخرطوم الوطني حيث فاز 1-0، ورفع رصيده إلى 73 نقطة.

-  كان الجديد هذا الموسم هو تحقيق فريق الهلال الاُبَيِّض للمركز الرابع  المؤهل للعب ببطولة الكونفيدرالية الإفريقية، منتزعا بذلك المركز المحبب  لفريق الخرطوم الوطني الذي خرج هذا الموسم خالي الوفاض.

- شهد  الممتاز السوداني نتائج صادمة لفرق المقدمة، منها فوز النسور الذي هبط على  الهلال الابيض في عقر داره 2-1، وهي الخسارة الوحيدة للفريق بملعبه هذا  الموسم، وفوز النيل شندي الوافد الجديد على حامل اللقب الهلال 3-2، ثم فوزه  لاحقا على الخرطوم القوي 1-0، وهناك خسارة الخرطوم الوطني المفاجئة من  الرابطة كوستي في بداية الدور الثاني.

- تعرض الأهلي شندي لأول  خسارة بالدور الثاني في ملعبه 0-1 من الهلال كادقلي وهي الخسارة التي جعلته  يفقد وضعية الأفضلية في حسم المركز الثاني ليذهب في نهاية المطاف للمريخ.

-  من النتائج الصادمة أيضا تعادل المريخ خارج ملعبه 1-1 مع كل من الهلال  كادقلي والأمل، والخرطوم الوطني بملعبه مع المريخ الفاشر 0-0 وبنفس النتيجة  مع الرابطة.

- شاركت بالبطولة 3 فرق صعدت لأول مرة هي المريخ  نِيالا والنيل شندي والأمير البحراوي، وقد نجح أول فريقين في تأمين  بقائهما، بينما عاد الأخير إلى اللعب بدوري الدرجة الأولى في الموسم  المقبل.

- فريقان آخران رافقا الأمير وهبطا من الدرجة الممتازة هما الهلال الفاشر والنسور والأخير هبط قبل نهاية البطولة بمرحلتين.

-  الهبوط المباشر تأثرت به أندية العاصمة الخرطوم، فالنسور والأمير من فرق  العاصمة التي أصبح لها 3 فرق فقط بالبطولة، هي الهلال والمريخ والخرطوم  الوطني، والعدد مرشح للارتفاع حال فشل الأهلي الخرطوم في إجتياز مباراتي  الملحق مع رابع الدوري العام.

- ينفرد الهلال الأبيض بأنه صاحب أفضل  مسيرة وسجل في النتائج بالدور الثاني حيث لم يخسر سوى مباراة واحدة في  الدور الثاني وكانت من الأهلي شندي.

- أبرز انتصارين في تاريخ الكرة  السودانية على المستوى المحلي، حققهما الهلال الاُبَيِّض الذي فاز على  الهلال والمريخ في ملعبيهما وبين جماهيرهما، وذلك بنتيجة 4-2 و5-2 على  التوالي.

- 38 هو عدد المدربين الذين عملوا مع الفرق هذا الموسم  بينهم 6 مدربين أجانب هم البرازيليين باولو جوزيه وريكاردو والمصريين طارق  العشري ومحمود النحال والفرنسي ميشيل كافالي والروماني إيلي بلاتشي.

-  الحدث الأبرز هو إحراز هداف البطولة ومهاجم الأهلي شندي النيجيري كليتشي  أوسُنُوَا 38 هدفا رغم أنه تغيب عن حوالي 4 مباريات، ويعتبر عدد أهدافه  قياسيا وتاريخيا، حيث لم يحدث أن حققه لاعب سوداني من قبل في تاريخ اللعبة  بالسودان بأي بطولة كروية، ويتوقع ان يصمد لسنوات طويلة جدا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الانسحاب من المباريات مرض يُهدد حياة الكرة السودانية

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

دق الغياب المتعمد لفريق المريخ عن مباراته أمام الهلال، الثلاثاء الماضي، في ختام بطولة الدوري السوداني، ناقوس الخطر لنمو ظاهرة هي الأخطر في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية, إلى الدرجة التي قد تقضي على حياة بطولة كبيرة مثل كأس السودان التي يغفل الجمهور والمراقبون متى أقيمت آخر مباراة نهائية على أرض الملعب.

وتأسيسًا على بطولة كأس السودان, بدأت الفرق تتغيب عمدًا عن الحضور للمباريات، دون رادع لأن المشاركة فيها اختيارية، لهذا أصبحت البطولة "دمية" في يد الأندية، تشارك فيها متى تشاء وتنسحب متى ترغب في ذلك.

وفي عام 2011، انسحب المريخ من المباراة النهائية وفاز الهلال باللقب.

وفي 2013، انسحب الهلال من المباراة النهائية التي كان من المفترض إقامتها في مدينة الدمازين جنوب شرق السودان.

ومرة أخرى، انسحب الهلال من نهائي كأس السودان في 2015، ولم يذهب إلى مدينة دُنقُلا شمال السودان.

وبلغ انسحاب الفرق السودانية، من البطولات والمباريات الرسمية، مرحلة خطيرة ومتطورة في موسم 2015, ما يجعل من توصيف الأمر بأنه سرطان ينهك في جسد الكرة السودانية. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكاردينال: تكاليف الجوهرة الزرقاء ليست مديونية بل تبرع وهدية لشعب الهلال

جدد الدكتور أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال، رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال، تمسكه بالتكفل بكافة تكاليف مشروع الجوهرة الزرقاء، وتعهد باستكماله وفق ما أعلنه مسبقا، وبشر أعضاء الجمعية العمومية بأن تكاليف الجوهرة ليست مديونية بل هي تبرع منه وهدية لشعب الهلال، وأرجع رئيس الهلال ارتفاع تكلفة المشروع من “40” مليارا الى “160” مليار، الى الإرتفاع المتواصل في سعر الدولار يوما بعد يوم، بجانب الإضافات الجديدة التي تمت في المشروع، من أجل المصلحة العامة ومزيدا من التطوير، وحتى يخرج المشروع بأفضل مايكون.. وقال: “الشركة الصينية المنفذة للمشروع لاتتعامل بالجنيه بل الدولار، وهو ما أثر في هذا المشروع بشكل كبير، أؤكد للجميع ان منصرفات الجوهرة الزرقاء هي هدية وليست دين، وأتعهد بإستكماله حتى اذا وصل الدولار لمليون جنيه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*حلة (الشعيرية)!*

★محليا لن يجد المريخ عدلا في الحكم علي قضية شيبوب..

★إذ لا يمكن لهذا الإتحاد الفاسد أن يدين نفسه و يكتب بقلمه قرار إجتثاثه و برهان تواطئه..

★لذلك علي أهل المريخ إن أبتغوا عدلا أو إنصافا أن يطرقوا أبواب العدالة في رحاب الفيفا و المحكمة الرياضية الدولية..

★لا عدالة لكم مع مجدي شمس الدين يا مريخاب..

★فمجدي شمس الدين (سكرتير الإتحاد العام) هو من حول إيقاف المريخ لمجدي شمس الدين (رئيس لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة)!!

★ليقرر مجدي شمس الدين (رئيس لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة) بأن لجنته غير مختصة بالنظر في الأمر لأن اللاعب إنتقل لإتحاد آخر و صار (محترفا)!

★في حين أن مجدي شمس الدين (رئيس اللجنة المنظمة) كان قد رفض شكوي المريخ في لاعبه بحجة أنه (هاوي)!!

★كما لا يفوتنا بأن مجدي شمس الدين (رئيس لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة) قد إعتمد تسجيل شيبوب للمدعوم لأن من قام بقيده هو مجدي شمس الدين (رئيس لجنة التسجيلات)!

★كما أن مجدي شمس الدين (رئيس اللجنة المنظمة) هو من أفتي لجنة الإستئنافات بأن لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة التي يرأسها هو شخصيا غير مختصة بالنظر في شئون الهواة رغما عن ما قاله عبدالعزيز شروني أمام ناظري الجميع علي شاشة التلفاز بصفته مقررا لتلك اللجنة!

★و كذلك أفاد مجدي شمس الدين (سكرتير الإتحاد العام) لجنة الإستئنافات بأن الإتحاد لم يدون عقوبة نادي المريخ لأن اللاعب إستخرج كرتا جديدا مع علم الجميع بأن الكرت القديم ما زال موجودا بالإتحاد العام و سيظل معتمدا طيلة الستة أشهر القادمات!!

★و أخيرا فمجدي شمس الدين (سكرتير الإتحاد العام) و الذي خاطب سكرتير إتحاد القضارف في الموسم السابق للتوثق من حقيقة إيقاف لاعب الأمل عطبرة حينها لم يتكرم بمخاطبة نادي المريخ إطلاقا بخصوص إيقافه للاعبه شرف الدين شيبوب! و لم يعتمد العقوبة المؤرخه بتأريخ ٣٠/١٢/٢٠١٥م.

★هل فهمتم لم لن يدين الإتحاد نفسه؟

★هل تحصلتم علي الحقائق وسط (حلة الشعيرية) التي يجلس علي دفتها مجدي شمس الدين؟

★هذا الرجل كالأخطبوط.. بعشرات الأرجل التي تخنق العدالة في كل منفذ.. و لا حل لنا سوي في الفكاك من قبضته التي تدمينا كل عام.

*نبضات أخيرة*

★قرار المشاركة في كأس السودان تماما كإدارة خدك الأيسر لمن صفعك علي الأيمن.

★إتحاد الفساد لا يستحق تواجد فريق في قامة المريخ علي لائحة بطولاته النتنه.

★أين كانت الوزارة و الإتحاد يعيث فسادا بالقوانين و يدوسها في اليوم ألف مرة برجله الغليظة؟

★البعض يري أن لا يلعب المريخ علي أي منافسة ما بقي هذا الإتحاد جاثما فوق جسد الكرة السودانية.

★المريخ سيجد نفسه في مأزق حال قرر الإنسحاب من الكأس أيضا.. و سيجازف الأحمر بقرار المشاركة الأفريقية القادمة.

★بعد تكرار إنسحاب المدعوم العام الماضي عدل الإتحاد العام لوائحه لتقضي بإبعاد الفرق من التمثيل الأفريقي حال إنسحبت من بطولة كأس السودان.

★لهذا ننتظر من المجلس دراسة أمر المشاركة من عدمها بروية و تأن تام.

★الإجماع المريخي خلف المجلس حتي ينتزع هذا الإتحاد الفاسد.

★قرارات اللجنة المنظمة بخصم النقاط و الغرامة علي المريخ لا تساوي ثمن الحبر الذي كتبت به.

*نبضة أخيرة*

عافية الكرة في إجتثاث هذا الإتحاد الفاسد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للعطر افتضاح
مزمل أبو القاسم
قمة التواطؤ والفساد 

 * أخيراً حظي الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم بميزة يتفرد بها على رصفائه في الاتحادات الوطنية  الكروية الأخرى، بأفريقيا والوطن العربي والعالم أجمع.
 * الميزة  المذكورة لا تتعلق بالقدرة على تجهيز الأندية والمنتخبات للفوز بالبطولات  الخارجية، ولا بحسن تمثيل الوطن فيها، ولا بجودة إدارته لبطولاته المحلية،  ولا برعايته للمواهب، ولا بتوفيره لسبل الراحة والمتعة في ملاعب تكتظ  بجمهورٍ كثيف، يستقطع ثمن التذاكر من قوت الأبناء، ويحضر لمتابعة المباريات  من الضواحي وطرف المدائن.
 * تميز اتحاد معتصم جعفر بكونه الوحيد الذي أخفق في استكمال مسابقته الرئيسة لعامين متتاليين.
 * في الموسم السابق انسحب الهلال من بطولة الدوري، وانسحب معه فريقا الأمل  والميرغني كسلا بسبب تلكؤ الاتحاد في حسم شكاوى كان المريخ طرفاً فيها،  واستغرق حسمها عدة أشهر.
 * في الموسم الحالي انسحب المريخ بسبب شكوى قدمها، وظلت قابعة في أدراج الاتحاد أكثر من شهرين.
 * لن يصدق أحد أن الاتحاد حاول إخطار نادي المريخ بقراره في الشكوى  المذكورة قبل ساعة واحدة من موعد مباراة القمة، بعد أن أخفى عنه معلومة  مهمة، تتعلق باعتزامه إقامة مراسم التتويج نهاية المباراة، برغم وجود شكوى  معلقة، ومادة ملزمة في القانون الكروي، تجعل أمر التتويج محظوراً بأمر  القواعد العامة التي تحكم عمل الاتحاد.
 * شهادتنا في تلك الأحداث مجروحة، لأننا نتمتع بعضوية مجلس المريخ، لذلك لن نسهب في تبيان مسببات موقف المريخ.
 * لكن الثابت الذي لا خلاف عليه مفاده أن الاتحاد الحالي ضرب الرقم  القياسي في الفشل، وبلغ الغوثية في الإخفاق، وأن منافساته باتت فاشلة  وفاسدة، وموبوءة بالتواطؤ، بخلاف الاتهامات التي تلاحق بعض قادة الاتحاد،  بدرجة استدعت مثولهم أمام نيابة المال العام، بتهم تتعلق بالفساد وتبديد  المال العام والاختلاس.
 * من نعنيهم تعدوا على نصوص لائحة القيم  والأخلاق الصادرة من الفيفا، والتي تحظر على أي إداري أن يدخل في أي أعمال  تجارية مع اتحاده، وتمنع حتى أقاربه وأصدقاءه من ذلك تماماً.
 * كرة  القدم السودانية باتت أبعد ما تكون عن مبادئ اللعب النظيف التي يرفعها  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، ويشدد عليها، ويعاقب من يتجرأون على تجاوزها  بالحرمان من ممارسة أي نشاط يتعلق بكرة القدم.
 * لم يستثن الفيفا رئيسه  بلاتر، ورئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي ميشيل بلاتيني، عندما أقدم الأول على تخصيص  مبلغ مليوني يورو للثاني بلا وجه حق، فتم إقصاؤهما من منصبيهما بلا رأفة،  بعد أن أدينا بالثابتة.
 * أما في السودان فلا أحد يأبه لما يدور في  الاتحاد، ولا سلطة تتدخل لتمنع مظاهر الفساد والتواطؤ واللعب غير النظيف  التي تفشت في ملاعبنا، وإذا حدث التدخل يتم بطريقة سيئة، تساوي بين البريء  والمذنب، وتقدم أسوأ الخيارات لقيادة الاتحاد، لأن القائمين على أمر  الرياضة لا يعلمون عنها شيئاً يذكر.
 * ختاماً نذكر أن كل عقلاء الوسط  الرياضي حمدوا لمجلس المريخ إقدامه على إبعاد فريقه من مباراة الختام،  لأنها كانت موعودة بالشغب، لو أقيمت في موعدها، وتلك حقيقة لابد أن تذكر،  كي لا ينكرها من لا علاقة لهم بالرياضة، وبعض من لا يفرقون بين منطقة  الجزاء والمنطقة الصناعية .

 اليوم التالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: مجلس المريخ يبدي دهشته من تصرفات الاتحاد::
* شهران للرد على الاستئناف ويومان لفرض العقوبات علينا

استنكر مجلس ادارة النادي اصرار اتحاد كرة القدم على استفزاز نادية و الامعان فى التصرفات الرعناء التى تدل على عدم احترام الاتحاد لناد بحجم و تاريخ المريخ و جاء فى تصريحات صحفية : تقدمنا بإستئناف فى القضية المشهورة فى الزمن القانوني و دفعنا الرسوم المقرر فتم حبسه فى الادراج و لم يتم الفصل فيه الا عندما هدد المريخ بعدم اللعب، ثم تقدمنا بطلب فحص خلال المدة القانونية و ايضا تم التعامل معه بفقه الحبس وعندما اعلن مجلس الادارة عدم حضور فريقة للاستاد تم الفصل فيه على عجل و قبل ساعة فقط من المباراة التى رفضنت خوضها و لكن عندما تعلق الامر بمعاقبة الاحمر لم يمض على القضية سوى 48 ساعة فقط ليصدر الاتحاد قرارة الشي الذي يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك ان فى الامر امور خافية لان الصدفة لا يمكن ان تتكرر ثلاث مرات خلال أيام معدوده.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: فى مران الامس : عودة ثنائية أمير و علي ::

شهد مران الفريق الذي اجراه باستاده امس عودة ثنائية خط الدفاع أمير و كمال و على جعفر بعد غياب امتد لثلاث اشهر بسبب الايقاف الافريقي، حيث دفع فاروق جبرة بالثنائي معاً فى التقسيمة التى اختتم بها المران ليتعرف على درجه جاهزيتهم و قدرتهم على الدخول فى التشكيل الرسمي للفريق و سيستمر كابتن فاروق فى اختبار الثنائي حتى يصل لقرار بخصوص توقيت اشراكهما سوى فى نصف نهائي أو نهائي كاس السودان في حال قرر مجلس المريخ المشاركة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايي
بدرالدين الفاتح
تتويج ينقصه مقرئ..

*لم أرى في حياتي تتويجا باهتا وهزيلا مثل تتويج الهلال بنسخة الممتاز الأخيرة، تتويج مسخرة في كل شيء (التنظيم والترتيب ومستوى الجوائز ومقدميها).
*تتويج ينقصة مقرئ.
*إذا لم تدقق النظر وترهف السمع فقد تعتقد أنك في حفل تأبين .
*أو في ختمة نهايتها لقيمات .
*واللقيمات التي استنكرها كردنه غرف منها حتى شبع .
*في تقديري أن تتويج الهلال يتناسب مع فساد البطولة والذين يشرفون عليها ويترادف مع الهلال الذي وجد دعما مقدرا من الاتحاد ولجانه للوصول إلى هذه المرحلة .
*مسخرة التتويج ليست وقفا على شكل الاحتفال والبرامج والجوائز فقط بل امتدت إلى الضيوف فقد شهد الحفل عزوفا من غالبية القيادات الكبيرة وأصحاب المناصب الدستورية .
*أكبر شخصية من الاتحاد العام علي الأمين الموظف بالمشاهرة .
*وأكبر شخصية من الشركة الراعية موظف عادي.
*يعني الكأس من موظف الاتحاد لموظف (سوادني) ومنه إلى مساوي .
*في مساوئ أكتر من كده .
*عماد الطيب احتج على غياب قادة الاتحاد .. ودي جديدة ياعمدة .
*قادة الاتحاد كانوا حضورا في جميع مباريات الهلال وبذلوا مجهودا أكبر من مجهودات عماد في الأمانة العامة.
*حكام الممتاز يشهدون على حضور قادة الاتحاد واللجنة المنظمة ولجنة البرمجة والاستئنافات .
*الاتحاد وضع بصمة في جميع مباريات الهلال .
*سهلوا انتصاراته وعطلوا منافسيه .
*في حضور أكتر من كده ياعمده ؟.
*المضحك قالوا كردنه قرر تقديم شكوى ضد قناة النيلين لعدم نقلها الاحتفال .
*أصحاب الجلد والراس (زاغوا) داير (النيلين) تحرسك..فوق شنو ياكردنه .
*المسخرة الحقيقية ليست في مراسم التتويج واستلام الكأس من موظف الاتحاد بل في عدم مشاركة العناصر المنظة للبطولة .
*الاتحاد( قادة وأعضاء) سجلوا غيابا تاما .
*القناة الناقلة رجعت بكاميراتها ولم تنتظر التتويج المسخرة .
*الشركة الراعية شاركت بوفد من الدرجة الرابعة .
*قادة الاتحاد كالعادة في أسفارهم وفي الأسفار مائة فائدة (دولارات وبزنس) .
* سفر قادة الاتحاد في هذا التوقيت يؤكد حقيقة واحدة أن الاتحاد الحالي غير مسؤول ولايستحق شرف إدارة الكرة بالبلاد .
*الاتحاد الذي يفشل في إكمال منافسته الرئيسية موسمين على التوالي لايستحق شرف البقاء يوما .
*والاتحاد الذي تحاصره تهم الفساد والاختلاس لايستحق البقاء يوما واحدا .
متفرقات..
*الغياب عن مباراة القمة وليس الانسحاب قرار تاريخي جمع كل مناحي الشدة والقوة والذكاء الإداري والفهم القانوني .
*غاب المريخ عن مباراة الهلال ولم ينسحب والغياب عقوبته (اعتباره مهزوما صفر/2) وغرامة مالية .
* مجلس المريخ تعامل بحرفية عالية واحترافية ليست غريبة عليه ونتوقع أن يزيد معدل الجرعة لكنس هذا الاتحاد .
*فساد قادة الاتحاد أفرز منافسة أكثر فسادا .
*ماذا يدير الاتحاد الحالي فخلال عامين فقط انهارت ثلاث من أربع بطولات يديرها وقد تنهار الرابعة إذا أصر المريخ على عدم المشاركة في الكأس .
*انهيار موسمين على التوالي أكبر دليل على فشل الاتحاد .
*وملاحقة نيابة الأموال العامة لقادته دليل على فشل أكبر في إدارة أموال الاتحاد.
*فشل إداري ومالي وفني ماذا ينتظر معتصم جعفر؟ .
*ماذا ينتظر الطريفي ومجدي وطارق عطا وشورني وأسامة عطا المنان .
*إصرار قادة الاتحاد على البقاء رغم الفشل الكبير يؤكد أن الاتحاد (سبوبه) لايستطيعون الاستغناء عنها .
*إصرارهم على الاستمرار قد يكون لحماية أنفسهم وبزنسهم .
*وإصرارهم على الاستمرار يرسم أكثر من علامة استفهام إحداها تصيب وزارة الشباب التي تدعم هذا الاتحاد .
*معتصم جعفر الذي ترتعب فرائصه من الهلال تحول إلى أسد أمام المريخ يزأر ويرغي ويزبد ويهدد، تحول في النهاية إلى نعامة بعد أن تأكد أن المريخ ماض في قراره .
*متى أوفى معتصم بوعد حتى يثق المريخ في كلمته؟ .
*ومتى كان معتصم أمينا وعادلا في القضايا حتى يثق به المريخ؟ .
*فساد الاتحاد يعود إلى رئيسه الضعيف الذي سمح لموظفي الاتحاد وأعضاء اللجان الفرعية بالتحكم فيه .
*ضعف معتصم جعفر رفع كلمة طارق عطا وشروني فوق كلمة رئيس الاتحاد .
*وضعف معتصم ساهم في ظهور إمبراطورية أسامة عطا المنا .
*وضعف معتصم ساهم في فساد لجنة التحكيم وسيطرة الهلال عليها.
*معتصم مطالب بالاستقالة لأنه فشل في رئاسة الاتحاد والفشل لايحتاج إلى دليل (انهيار موسمين والملاحقة الجنائية لضباط الاتحاد وموظفيه تكفي للتعريف بالفشل) .
*الاتحاد الحالي منظومة فساد تحتاج إلى الكنس اليوم قبل الغد .
*هل يعقل أن يتوج بطل أكبر منافسة بواسطة موظف بالمشاهرة أكمل السن القانونية للمعاش وتم التمديد له ؟.
*وهل يعقل أن تصدر لجنة الاستئنافات قرارها قبل ساعة من المبار اة؟ .
*لجنة السخافات والاستهدافات أكدت أنها أسخف من الاتحاد وأن يدها ملطخة بالانتماء .
*تتويج الهلال عزاء ينقصه صيوان .
انتقدنا ضعف المجلس وواجب علينا أن نشيد بقوته وحكمته .
*وزعوا الدعوة لأعضاء اللجنة المنظمة للاجتماع لمحاكمة المريخ .. شفقانين جنس شفقه .
*أين كانت هذه الشفقة والاستعجال والحرص عندما قدم المريخ شكواه ضد الهلال؟ .
*الفساد لايتجزأ فالاتحاد الحالي بجميع مكوناته واحة فساد تحتاج البتر .
*انهيار موسمين أكبر دليل على انهيار الاتحاد .
*تتويج الهلال حلقة من حلقات طاش ماطاش النادرة .
*تتويج مسخرة .
*معقوله بس لا المنظم ولا الراعي ولا الناقل يحضروا التتويج .
*شركة سوداني اختارت لونها وعليها أن تتحمل ردة فعل الجماهير الحمراء .
*كردنة زعلان من التتويج ..(نسوا اللقيمات ولا شنو ).
*وعماد زعلان من (سوداني) .. داير تغير الباقة ولاشنو .
*كأس الممتاز من موظف الاتحاد إلى موظف (سوداني) ومنه إلى مساوي .
*كأس ناقصها السيرك.
*كان ترسلوها بتلكس أو إشارة ..أحسن من البهدلة وقلة المقام .
*طاااااخ التتويج على أشكالها تقع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
ابراهيم عبدالرحيم
الاتحاد يفضح نفسه..!!

* لم أكن أتوقع على الإطلاق أن يكون الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الذي تهرب  من توضيح برنامج مباراة القمة بين المريخ والهلال لوفد المريخ وهرب أمين  ماله من مواجهة وفد الأحمر الذي ظل مرابطا بالاتحاد، أن يفضح نفسه بتلك  الطريقة التي نشرها منسقه الإعلامي.
* نشرة صغيرة من اتحاد الكرة يعترف فيها صراحة أنه كان صاحب قرار تتويج  الهلال في مباراة أمس الأول في دلالة دامغة على الأسلوب القبيح الذي اتبعه  الاتحاد مع المريخ بتهربه المتعمد من أمر التتويج الذي كان واضحا جدا  التدبير الخفي الذي يريد الاتحاد فرضه على المريخ.
* لم نكن نشك إطلاقا في نوايا اتحاد الكرة الذي يثبت يوميا أنه تابع للهلال  وليس العكس وأن الكوادر الزرقاء تفعل ما تريد دون حياء ولكننا لم نتوقع أن  يكون الاتحاد جبانا بمثل ما حدث أمس الأول ويخفي أمر التتويج وهو الذي قرر  أصلا إقامة حفل التتويج.
* نعم كان واضحا أن اتحاد الكرة يريد الضحك على المريخ ويجره لأداء  المباراة ومن ثم يفاجئه بحفل تتويج بعد نهايتها وهذا ما وضح جليا في  الترتيبات التي قام بها بتجهيز منصة الاحتفال باستاد الخرطوم ولكن أعين  المريخ كانت تراقب كل شيء وأوصلت المعلومة إلى المجلس الذي نسف التتويج.
* اتحاد يتعهد أمين ماله لرئيس الهلال بإقامة التتويج لا يستحق الاحترام  أبدا وهو ذات أمين المال الذي هرب بسيارته عندما وجد وفد المريخ مرابطا  بمكاتب الاتحاد خوفا من المواجهة وهو الذي وعد الكاردينال بالتتويج وكان  التتويج عطية من أمين مال الاتحاد للهلال.
* ظن اتحاد الكرة أن مخططه الخبيث سيمر على المريخ وأن تخطيطاته تسير وفق  ما يشتهي ولكن كان لمجلس المريخ قرار واضح نسف المخطط القميء والجبان جدا  والذي لا يليق أبدا بمؤسسة كنا نظن أنها لا زالت تحتفظ بقليل من احترامها  لنفسها بعد أن أريق احترامها منذ فترة طويلة.
* فضح اتحاد الكرة نفسه وهو يدافع عن شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للممتاز  والتي لا زلنا نشكك في أنها شاركت في مهزلة التهريج رغم بيانها لأنها  استفسرت اتحاد الكرة عن الأمر وقامت بإحضار عدد من منسوبيها لاستاد الخرطوم  ووضعت القطعة البلاستيكية العملاقة التي عليها شعار الشركة في وسط الملعب  وطبعت خلفية التتويج وألبست لاعبي الهلال قمصان التتويج.
* كل المظاهر التي رأيناها باستاد الخرطوم تؤكد الاتفاق المبطن بين الاتحاد  وشركة سوداني من أجل تتويج الهلال ولا يعفي اتحاد الكرة توضيحه المضحك  الشركة الراعية من المشاركة في هذه المهزلة القبيحة التي أثرت في أسهم  الشركة لدى المريخاب ورأينا كيف كانت ردة فعلهم الكبيرة بإحراق شرائحهم.
* يتحدث اتحاد الكرة في توضيحه الفضيحة عن شراكة استراتيجية تجمعه بشركة  سوداني ويطالب وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بتحري الدقة وهو الذي لم يتحرى الصدق  في أفعاله وأقواله القبيحة فمن يدعو الآخرين لتحري الدقة عليه أن يكون  دقيقا وأمينا مع نفسه لا أن يتهرب ويخطط في الخفاء لتنفيذ حفل التهريج.
* ويمضي الاتحاد في الحديث عن وقوعه في حرج مع الشركة الراعية بسبب الأخبار  التي تم تداولها بكثافة عن أن قرار تتويج الهلال اتخذته شركة سوداني فهل  هناك حرج أكبر وأسوأ من عدم احترام الاتحاد نفسه أم أن أموال (سوداني) هي  أهم عند الاتحاد من احترامه لنفسه وهو الاحترام الذي فقده الاتحاد نهائيا.
* شراكة الاتحاد مع (سوداني) باتت أهم من مصداقية الاتحاد مع نفسه ولأول  مرة أجد اتحادا لا يعرف ماذا يفعل لأن ما حدث يوم أمس الأول يمثل أكبر دليل  على أن هذا الاتحاد لا يتسحق ذرة من الاحترام لأنه لا يحترم نفسه أولا ولا  يحترم الأندية التي تتعامل معه.
* كيف يفسر اتحاد الكرة لنا عدم معرفة مراقب مباراة القمة لبرنامج المباراة  وهل يُعقل أن يأتي المراقب للاجتماع التقليدي وهو لا يعرف شيئا عن  المباراة أم أنه يعرف كل شيء ولكنه استحى من ذكر البرنامج الواضح الذي تم  إعداده في الخفاء من أجل إقامة حفل تهريج الهلال.
* الحرج أن يتلوّن الاتحاد كالحرباء ويرواغ في تحديد موقفه من التتويج  والذي يدل على أنه اتحاد لا يعرف العمل في الضوء فكيف نفسر أن يمنح أسامة  عطا المنان وعدا قاطعا لرئيس الهلال بالتتويج ويتهرب في ذات الوقت من وفد  المريخ وكيف يدخل مراقب أكبر مباراة وهو لا يعرف برنامج هذه المباراة أم أن  الخوف كان من ردة فعل المريخ؟.
* نعم كانت ردة فعل المريخ أكبر من التهريج الذي مارسه اتحاد الكرة وطالما  أن الاتحاد أوصل التعامل لهذه المرحلة المتأخرة من عدم الاحترام فكان لا بد  للمريخ أن يكون له موقف قوي يهز أركان الاتحاد ويبطل المخططات القبيحة  التي تمت في الخفاء من أجل الضحك عليه وإجباره على الحضور لاستاد الخرطوم  حتى تكتمل فرحة الاتحاد والشركة الراعية بتتويج الابن المدلل ولكن هيهات.
اتجاه الرياح..
* أراد الاتحاد تبرئة شركة سوداني من إقامة حفل التتويج فأدانها دون أن  يشعر ونشرته الإعلامية تؤكد أن الشركة الراعية وبموجب عقد الرعاية الموقع  معها لها حق تنظيم حفل التتويج أيا كان البطل.
* في العام الماضي كان المريخ هو البطل فلماذا لم يقرر الاتحاد تتويج المريخ وأين ذهب حق الشركة الراعية في إقامة التتويج؟.
* النشرة الإعلامية للاتحاد أوردت الآتي:" ويؤكد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم أنه صاحب قرار تتويج بطل دوري سوداني الممتاز وليس الشركة الراعية".  ورغم هذا التأكيد فشل الاتحاد في حماية قراره بالهروب من إعلان التتويج.
* اتحاد يقرر تتويج الهلال ويتعهد للكاردينال بذلك ويخاطب الشركة الراعية ولا يقدر على توصيل قراره للمريخ.
* اتحاد لا يقدر على تنفيذ قراراته اتحاد لا يحترم نفسه ولو كان يحترم نفسه  حقا لأخطر المريخ بذلك ولكنه أجبن من أن يفعل ذلك لأنه اعتاد العمل في  الخفاء.
* ظل المريخ يطارد الاتحاد طيلة يوم الثلاثاء من أجل التعهد بعدم قيام أي تتويج ولم يجن سوى الهروب الكبير من منسوبي الاتحاد.
* تهربوا لأنهم يعلمون تمام العلم أن الاتفاقات تم توقيعها في الخفاء ولا مجال للتراجع عنها ولم يكن يعلمون أن المريخ يعرف كل شيء.
* أرادوا إقامة حفل تتويج على جسد قضية المريخ ولكن الأحمر نسف كل شيء وجعلهم يقيمون احتفالا ميتا.
* موقف المريخ أصاب الاتحاد والشركة الراعية في مقتل لأنهم كانوا يريدون الاحتفال بوجوده رغم قضيته الواضحة.
* اتحاد يصدر قرارا بتتويج الهلال قبل وقت كافٍ ويستحي من إعلانه ويسلم  المريخ رد لجنة الاستئنافات قبل نصف ساعة من بداية مباراة القمة ويريد من  المريخ المشاركة في مهزلة التهريج والتتويج.
* المريخ يرفض التهريج وينسف التتويج.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
المريخ كسبان والإتحاد خسران!

*لم يترك إتحاد الكرة خيارا أمام المريخ سوى الإنسحاب وترك الاستاد للهلال وحكامه ليمرحوا ويسرحوا فيه، بعد أن تمادى الاتحاد في ظلمه واستخفافه بالنادي الكبير والأول في السودان.
*وهل هنالك استخفاف اكثر من تجاهل حق قانوني، مع سبق الاصرار والترصد والحقارة..؟!
*لقد كان طلب المريخ واضحا منذ البداية بانهاء كل مراحل التقاضي في شكواه ضد الوصيف لاداء مباراتي الأهلى شندي والهلال، وهذا الطلب لم يصدر الا بعد أن تعمد الاتحاد، عدم حسم شكوى الزعيم التي تركها في ادارجه مهملة لمدة 50 يوما..فهل كان صعبا تحقيق مطلب المريخ البسيط..؟!
*علما ان ادارة المريخ لم تطالب بمنحها نقاط المباراة مسار الشكوى، ولم تشترط كسب الاستئناف لمواصلة مباريات الدوري، وكان طلبها محصورا فقط في النظر للاستئناف وانهاء مراحل التقاضي، يعني قولوا اي يا قولوا لا..بس خلصونا..!
*والمؤكد ان مطالب المريخ البسيطة كانت دليلا على حسن النية، وإن كنا قد رأينا في بعض الاحيان انها ضعف، وهذه حقيقة لان المريخ ارخى حباله للاتحاد اكثر من مرة وصبر عليه بما لايطاق، حتي تعرض مجلسه لهجوم عنيف من بعض انصاره.
*ولو كانت ادارة الزعيم، تريد أن تدخل في ازمة وصراع مع الاتحاد فقد كان من السهل جدا ان تتمسك بشرط النظر في طلب الفحص قبل اداء مباراة الاهلى شندي.
*لكن الادارة ورغم وعودها للجماهير، ارتضت موقفا لم نرضاه لها وللكيان باداء مباراة الاهلى الشي الذي احدث انقساما كبيرا وسط الجماهير وتسبب في استقالة عدد من الاعضاء.
*فماذا كان يريد الاتحاد اكثر من هذه التنازلات التي اضرت بالزعيم ضررا بالغا وجعلته في موقف ضعف وانتقاد وكمان استقالات..؟!
*لقد كان على الاتحاد أن يقدر موقف المريخ الذي تعامل معه باحترام لايستحقه وتنازل من أجل الاستقرار عن بعض حقوقه القانونية لكن الاتحاد مع الأسف رد عليه بالاستخفاق والاستحقار واجبره على اتخاذ قرار الانسحاب.
*والمؤكد أن المريخ لم يكن يرغب في هذه الخطوة، والدليل انه سارع في تقديم طلب الفحص قبل لقاء الأهلى شندي وكلف اثنين من قادته لتسليم الطلب .
*وحينها كنا نتوقع أن يدعو الاتحاد لجنة الاستئنافات لاجتماع طارئ يتم خلاله اتخاذ قرار حاسم، خاصة أن قرار رفض طلب المريخ معروف ولايحتاج حتى لنقاش ليس لعدم قانونيته ولكن للاستهداف والاصرار على ظلم الزعيم وهضم حقوه.
*المهم ان الاتحاد بعدها وجد فرصة كافية وكان بامكانه أن يجتمع طوال الايام الخمسة الماضية لمدة ساعة ثم يصدر قرار الرفض ويا دار ما دخلك شر، فهذا كل ما طلبه الزعيم.
*لكن الإتحاد لم يكلف نفسه مشقة الاجتماع وظل يتجاهل طلبه حتي يوم أمس..فماذا كنتم تتوقعون من إدارة المريخ غير اتخاذ قرار عدم الحضور الى الملعب يا عزيزي أسامة عطا المنان..؟!
*المؤسف في كل ذلك أن الاتحاد العام كان ينسق مع الهلال على التتويج واقامة الاحتفالات سرا، لانه لم يمتلك الشجاعة الكافية التي تجعله يجاهر بترتيبات الاحتفال والتواصل مع كردنة، لانهم يعلمون أنهم بذلك يخترقون القانون .
*ان المريخ اتخذ القرار الصحيح الذي قابلته جماهيره بالدعم والاشادة لان هذا الجمهور مغبون من ظلم الاتحاد وحقارته للنادي الذي يستحق الاحترام.
*وعلى الإتحاد أن يتحمل مسئولية الخطأ الذي ارتكبه قبل ان يفكر في تجريم المريخ حتي لاتكون العواقب وخيمة.
*ومبروك عليكم يا عزيزي اسامة فوز الوصيف بالدوري فقد نجحتم في نيل رضاء الكاردينال واعلام الهلال.
*لكن مافات عليكم أنكم خسرتم المريخ...ومن يخسر المريخ فقد خسر الكثير..!
*والمؤكد ان المريخ الان كسبان والاتحاد خسران..!
*اما الوصيف فانه مجرد نادي يتلقى العطايا ولايستحق الكثير من الاهتمام، وافراحه الزائفة مثل بطولته لاتهمنا كثيرا..!
*فالمريخ أكبر من كل هولاء...!
بقايا مداد
*انسحاب المريخ يجب أن يكون بداية ثورة تصحيحة تعيد العدالة وتضع حدا للفساد والانحياز.
*في السابق كان الاتحاد يتعامل باستخفاف مع المريخ لانه يظن فيه الضعف، لكن بعد الذي حدث امس فانه سيتعامل معه باحترام.
*وحتى لايكون المريخ خاسرا، لقضية شيبوب وخاسرا لمتعة ضرب الوصيف بانسحابه، لابد أن تكون هنالك مكاسب.
*اكبر هذه المكاسب، اسقاط لجنة التحكيم وليس إتحاد الكرة لان المريخ لايمتلك سلطة اسقاط الاتحاد.
*ولو خرج المريخ بمكسب ابعاد صلاح والنجومي من لجنة التحكيم فانه بذلك سيكون قد حارب المنحازين بشكل كبير ونجح في نظافة الاتحاد من الوصيفاب الذين يعملون لاجل مصلحة نادي واحد.
*ولن يكون مقبولا ابدا بعد هذه القرارات القوية أن يبدأ الموسم المقبل تحت اشراف ناس صلاح أحمد صالح لان ذلك يعني باختصار مواصلة الظلم واهداء الانتصارات للوصيف.
*الان الاتحاد في موقف ضعيف، والمريخ لديه قضية ومطالب، ولايمكن أن تنتهى كل ثورته بالانسحاب لان الانسحاب لن يحدث فارقا.
*كان يفترض أن يلعب الوصيف امس ضد الحكام في مباراة احتقالية يتم خلالها تكريم كل حكم ساعد ودعم الوصيف في مشوار هذا الموسم.
*وبعد إن رفض المريخ الحضور إلى أرض الملعب فان افضل خيار للوصيف كان مواجهة الحكام مع اهداء لقب البطولة لهم ومنحهم الهبات في ختام الحفل تقديرا للدور الذي لعبوه في الوصول للتتويج.
*تهربت قناة النيلين امس من طرح قضية المريخ وحرصت على نقل الصورة ونقل افراح الوصيف.
*وموقف القناة الخجول امس يكشف انحيازها وقوفوها المستمر مع الوصيف..!
*سبحان الله..كل الفاشلين يقفون دائما مع الوصيف...هل لاحظتم ذلك..؟!
*المصائب تجمع المصابين...والفشل يجمع الفاشلين..!
*لذلك نجد إن إتحاد كرة القدم اقرب للوصيف، وكذلك قناة النيلين البائسة.
*من سلبيات عدم اداء مباراة الأمس انها حرمت جماهير المريخ من متعة فرتقة الوصيف الخفيف وتوجيه ضربة قوية له داخل الملعب مع حكامه.
*وكنا نأمل أن يتعامل الاتحاد باحترام مع الزعيم حتى تقام المباراة لثقتنا الكبيرة في افضلية الزعيم على الفريق الذي ظل يستبدل مدربه كل شهرين.
*ونظن أن مخطط عدم حسم طلب الفحص كان متعمدا لاجبار المريخ على الانسحاب بهدف انقاذ الوصيف من العلقة التي كانت تنتظره..!
*صحيح ان حكام صلاح كانوا سيؤدون الواجب ويقفون مع الازرق كالعادة لكن عزيمة الزعيم كانت كبيرة في ضرب الحمام والحكام...!
*من اليوم ولاحقا يجب أن يعلم إتحاد الكرة ان اي ظلم سيقابل بالرد العنيف..، سواء أن إستمر هذا الاتحاد في موقفه او جاء بديله.
*هذه المرة ردت ادارة المريخ بالانسحاب بعد نهاية الموسم لكن المرة المقبلة فان الزعيم سيفسد الموسم في اي وقت.
*وما ظل يفعله الاتحاد من ظلم وتجاهل للمريخ مع (دلع) للوصيف كان نتيجة للتعامل اللين من المريخاب.
*لكن الاتحاد نسى ان غضبة الحليم تكون اعنف واقوى اذا تماديت في استفزازه.
*وعلى الإتحاد ان يتهيا لمعركة طويلة شرارتها كانت أمس، لكن نيرانها مازالت في الطريق.
*ونيران المريخ ستحرق كل الاعداء..فاما ان ينال الزعيم حقوقه وتعود العدالة للدوريات المحلية أو فانها حرب ضد الجميع.
*الإنسحاب فتح الباب..وعلى الاتحاد أن يدفع الثمن.
*احترام المريخ واجب على الجميع لانه الكبير..!
*والكبير عندما يغضب فعلى الصغار ان يدخلوا جحورهم..!
*معركة حتى النصر..أو فضوها سيرة..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
بوضوح شديد
عبدالله كمال
رد فعل ضعيف حتى الآن


* المريخ ناد كبير ولا يتوجب عليه أن يكتفي بـ(الشكية)، وبالتأكيد جماهير المريخ لا يمكن أن تنتظر شيئاً سوى رد فعل يساوي عملية (الاستهتار) و(الاستحقار) التي حاول قادة الاتحاد المنبوذين التعامل بها مع المريخ.
* الجلوس مع قادة الاتحاد الحالي على طاولة واحدة والنقاش من أجل إكمال الموسم الرياضي أكبر إهانة لنادي المريخ.
* الاتحاد الذي لا يحترم أنديته ويتواطأ ضدها بتلك الطريقة السافرة لا يستحق ولا ذرة احترام بل يستحق فقط أن يتم اجتثاثه.
* إذا ظلم الكبير فرد الفعل على ذلك الظلم يجب أن يكون كبيراً.
* من المفارقات الغريبة، أن الهلال انسحب الموسم الماضي من الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان لأغرب سبب في التاريخ، وهو أن المريخ تم إنصافه ومنح حقه بالقانون.
* حصول المريخ على حقوق قانونية أو فلنقل انتزاع تلك الحقوق لم يعجب الكاردينال وجوقته مع أن الهلال لا علاقة له بالأمر لا من قريب ولا من بعيد فطفق يهرطق ويهذي وسحب فريقه.
* الآن المريخ يتعرض لانتهاك حقوق نهاراً جهاراً، وتتواطؤ لجان الاتحاد بصورة مشبوهة ومفضوحة لاستكمال المخططات الدنيئة. ورغم ذلك لم يخرج رد فعل المريخ عن دائرة الشجب والتنديد والتصريحات الإعلامية مع الإشارة إلى أن عدم أداء مباراة ختام الممتاز كان له أسباب منطقية وهي رفض الاتحاد تطبيق نص المادة (104) من القواعد العامة.
* إن كان هناك حديث عن وجود فساد مالي بالاتحاد لم يتم إثباته بعد بصورة نهائية وأن التحقيقات في الأمر ما زالت مستمرة، فإن إثبات الفساد الإداري والتواطؤ أسهل بكثير من ذلك، ولا يحتاج سوى تحرك جاد من جانب نادي المريخ.
* ملف الفساد الإداري في (كبري شيبوب) قد يجعل لجنة الأخلاقيات والقيم بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم توقف مسؤولي الاتحاد وكل المتورطين في هذه العملية القبيحة عن العمل الإداري بالأندية طيلة حياتهم.
لجنة الاستئنافات ومدير (سوداني)..
* أكبر إدانة للجنة الاستئنافات العليا هو تأكيد مدير شركة سوداني للاتصالات لعضو مجلس المريخ عثمان أدروب أن طلب الفحص قد تم رفضه وهو علم بالقرار منذ صباح الأحد.
* حتى مساء الإثنين بعض أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات كانوا يعتقدون أنهم يديرون نقاشاً حول طلب إعادة النظر الذي تقدم به نادي المريخ، وحسب انفراد (الزاوية) فإن كل المداولات كانت تسير في مصلحة المريخ، ولكن هؤلاء الأعضاء لم يكن يعلمون أن الاتحاد أبلغ سوداني برفض الطلب وأن نهاية مشاوراتهم هذه سوف تفضي إلى قرار واحد هو رفض الطلب مهما كان شكل المداولات.
* وقيل أن رد لجنة الاستئنافات الضعيف والذي يستحق أن يوصف بـ(الفضيحة) أثار حتى سخرية قيادات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الذين ندموا أشد الندم على حل اللجنة السابقة والاستعانة بهذه اللجنة.
* نحترم كل قادة اللجنة على المستوى الشخصي، ولكن نؤكد أن قرارات اللجنة التي خرجت إلى الفضاء لا علاقة بينها والعدل، بل وتحمل ظلماً واضحاً وبائناً على نادي المريخ، وتعاملت خلالها اللجنة مع طلب المريخ بفقه (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة)، ففسرت مواد القواعد العامة بصورة غريبة، وتم تجاهل مواد أخرى بصورة أغرب.
* لجنة الاستئنافات في ختام قرارها الأول والقاضي برفض الاستئناف قال: (وإن كانت من إضافة أخيرة، فهي أن النادي المستأنف طالب في مذكرته بتطبيق نص المادة (86) من القواعد العامة واعتبار نادي الهلال خاسراً لنتيجة المباراة (صفر – 2) على الرغم من أنه يشير تلميحاً إلى أنه وعلى فرض صحة ما يديه المستأنف فإن القرار لكان أن يكون بإعادة المباراة تطبيقاً لنص المادة (96/ب من القواعد العامة فيما لو ثبت لهذه اللجنة وجود خطأ في التسجيل ومشاركة الاتحاد فيه).
* لجنة الاستئنافات في قرار رفض طلب إعادة النظر قالت: (وإذا تساءلنا عن مدى وجود الخطأ في جانب نادي الهلال عند إشراكه للاعب شرف الدين شيبوب حتى يعاقب بخصم نقاط المباراة لما وجدنا مبرراً لإجابة تقود إلى ثبوت ذلك الخطأ. لماذا ؟، لأن البطاقة الدولية جاءت خالية من أية عقوبات على المستوى المحلي أو الدولي. ولنكون أكثر دقة فعلينا أن نشير إلى أن الخطأ كان من الاتحاد السوداني وحده ولا يؤثر على وضعية النادي المنافس لمقدم الطلب إذا ما قدمت شكوى بخصوص هذا الخطأ).
* ده شنو ده هسي ؟. مش ده خطأ اتحاد وده خطأ اتحاد ؟.
* هل يعقل أن تكون هذه القرارات صادرة من نفس اللجنة ؟.
توضيحات..
* أعجبني تعليق كتبه الدكتور مدثر خيري على الأحداث الأخيرة واستأذنته أن أنشره.
* مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد حول عقوبة شيبوب لمجدي شمس الدين رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة.
* مجدي شمس الدين رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة قال إن لجنته غير مختصة لأن اللاعب أصبح تابعا لاتحاد أجنبي.
* مجدي شمس الدين رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة اعتمد شيبوب لاعباً للهلال ولم يرد على شكوى المريخ.
* مجدي شمس الدين رئيس اللجنة المنظمة رفض شكوى المريخ بحجة أن مجدي شمس الدين رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة اعتمد التسجيل.
* مجدي سكرتير الاتحاد الذي حول العقوبة للجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة قبل أن يقول مجدي شمس الدين رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة إن لجنته غير مختصة لأن اللاعب انتقل إلى اتحاد أجنبي، عاد وقال إن لجنته غير مختصة لأن اللاعب هاو.
* مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد الذي قام بتحويل عقوبة شيبوب إلى لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة قال إن اللجنة الإدارية هي المختصة في العقوبة.
* مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد قال إن مجلس الإدارة لم يقرر تحويل العقوبة لمجدي شمس الدين رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة.
* مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد أفاد لجنة الاستئنافات بأن الاتحاد لم يقم بتدوين العقوبة لأن اللاعب استخرج كرتا جديدا.
* مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد الذي خاطب سكرتير القضارف في حالة اللاعب عمر عثمان وتمت إفادته بأن اللاعب غير موقوف رفض مخاطبة نادي المريخ أو العمل بخطاب 30 ديسمبر لأنه يثبت أن اللاعب موقوف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس هلال الأبيض: مباراة المريخ مهمة للغاية وكأس السودان هدف لا تنازل عنه


والى هلال الأبيض تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة المريخ يوم الاثنين المقبل في نصف نهائي مسابقة كأس السودان وأدى الفريق مراناً صباح اليوم على ملعب سلاح المهندسية شارك فيه جميع اللاعبين وأشرف عليه الكابتن ابراهيم حسين المدير الفني، وأخضع المعد البدني د.مصطفي كرم الله اللاعبين لتدريبات بدنية متنوعة و ثم تدريبات تكتيكية واختتم المران بتقسيمة بين الأخضر والأبيض شهدت تنافساً كبيراً بين اللاعبين و شرف المران الصباحي الجنرال البشير دفع الله خوجال رئيس النادي الذي قال إنه وصل للخرطوم من أجل الوقوف بجانب ابنائه اللاعبين الذين خاطبهم عقب المران مجددا الثقة فيهم بانهم علي قدر التحدي الكبير الذي ينتظرهم في مباراة الاثنين أمام المريخ وذكر للاعبين أنهم يريدونها ملحمة كبيرة يحقق من خلالها هلال الأبيض الفوز على المريخ حتى يؤكد الهلال أن فوزه الكبير على المريخ في الممتاز لم يكن صدفة، وذكر بشير أنهم جميعاً يعملون من أجل هدف واحد هو الحصول على لقب النسخة الحالية من مسابقة كأس السودان وطالب خوجال و طالب اللاعبين بالاجتهاد و المثابرة و ان المجلس معهم في خندق واحد و كل اهل كردفان في انتظار الاخبار السعيدة عشية الاثنين وختم حديثه بان هلال التبلدي قادم بقوة كبطل جديدلمنافسة كأس السودان باذن
*

----------

